# DS #4769: WarioWare D.I.Y (USA)



## T-hug (Mar 20, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6054^^


----------



## JackDeeEss (Mar 20, 2010)

yay! Any AP for the Acekard?


----------



## supersonic5000 (Mar 20, 2010)

I thought this was already out since yesterday? Anyway, looking forward to trying this out, but I think it's kind of pointless without it's WiiWare companion...


----------



## fishykipper (Mar 20, 2010)

Niiiiiiiiiice, this look amazing! been waiting for it, for a long time!!
attempting to find!


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 20, 2010)

Does this fix the black screens from the polesmokers version?


----------



## fishykipper (Mar 20, 2010)

anyone having any luck?


----------



## Danny Tanner (Mar 20, 2010)

No NFO? Or is it just not displaying for me?


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 20, 2010)

Oh, wow! What an amazing freakin' month this is turning out to be.


----------



## fishykipper (Mar 20, 2010)

no NFO for me either!


----------



## cyberninja (Mar 20, 2010)

Been looking forward to this. Now to wait until it hits some sites.


----------



## KirbyPink (Mar 20, 2010)

Pokemon failed
Infinite Space crashes after game over screen
And now WarioWare...
Right,ill R4 test it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 20, 2010)

cyberninja said:
			
		

> *stuff*



That's WarioWare Touched, not DIY.

Anyway, does this one still have the save issues as the "unofficial" dump?


----------



## skawo96 (Mar 20, 2010)

cyberninja said:
			
		

> I found this
> 
> ---| Wario Ware Touched |---
> By D347H S74R
> ...



I think it's for a different game


----------



## Danny Tanner (Mar 20, 2010)

Yeah, I'm guessing this was one of those ind 2Chan releases, but to my memory they don't usually dump US roms. Or maybe I just never noticed


----------



## supersonic5000 (Mar 20, 2010)

Someone beat me to it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm not seeming to be able to find it. The release number shows up as a Japanese professor Layton game everywhere else...


----------



## cyberninja (Mar 20, 2010)

skawo96 said:
			
		

> I think it's for a different game



lol i suck, coudn't edit the post quick enough.


----------



## penthaler (Mar 20, 2010)

Works on AK, but have troubles with making sav file.
Fixed in new build of AKAIO (not rlsd yet -> wait for RC2 or next rls of 1.6)


----------



## Omran9 (Mar 20, 2010)

How i can download this?


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 20, 2010)

penthaler said:
			
		

> Works on AK, but have troubles with making sav file.
> Fixed in new build of AKAIO (not rlsd yet -> wait for RC2 or next rls of 1.6)


can u save?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 20, 2010)

NO MORE FUCKING POSTS ABOUT 'OMG I CAN'T FIND EET HALP PL0X', OKAY?

Come on, no one's interested in that, post something useful.

No, if memory serves right, there was no AP on the J version, so there shouldn't be any on this one either.

As I posted in the previous thread, the game needs a 32 MB save file to work, to keep all the games you make, etc.

It's fun for a while, but it gets boring quite fast.


----------



## Omran9 (Mar 20, 2010)

How i can download this guys^^?


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 20, 2010)

Omran9 said:
			
		

> How i can download this guys^^?


you cant


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 20, 2010)

@Poster above me: you can't. Enjoy your warn/ban.


----------



## mariosonic (Mar 20, 2010)

On the jap verson there was a data messup.It couldnt save right on some cards because its not a standered 512 KB game save.It was like 32 MB or something.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Mar 20, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> As I posted in the previous thread, the game needs a 32 MB save file to work, to keep all the games you make, etc.
> 
> It's fun for a while, but it gets boring quite fast.


So.. It's almost like the same problem with GTA? Or maybe my memory has gone haywire >.<
Has anyone tested with the SCDS1 (it can change the save file size right?)

Aw, fun only lasts awhile? Mh, I'll have to see for myself then!


----------



## Opium (Mar 20, 2010)

Omran9 said:
			
		

> How i can download this guys^^?



T'was the ban before Christmas and not a member was stirring, especially you.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 20, 2010)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kind of.

What I meant with 'fun for a while', is that it's fun creating silly minigames (wanking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), but unless you have an incredible amount of imagination and a lot of time on your hands, this won't be anything for you.

DSone should work. I'll try it out on mine, but the J version definitely worked.

EDIT: lolwut Toni, I just replied to a trashed post, I didn't request a ROM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah, I see


----------



## cyberninja (Mar 20, 2010)

Heres the real nfo

|                                                             |
| [email protected] Presents ╖└ä¬ä¬ä¬ä¬ä¬ä¬(▀ü═▀)ä¬ä¬ä¬ä¬ä¬ä¬!!!!! |
|_____________________________________________________________|
|                                                             |
| Title: WarioWare D.I.Y.                                     |
|                                                             |
| Release date:  2010/03/20        Category:  MISC            |
| Retail date:   2010/03/28        Supplier:  Team 2CH        |
| Origin:        USA               Platform:  NDS             |
| Language:      English           Filename:  2ch-wwdiy.***   |
|                                                             |
|_____________________________________________________________|
| [Release Description]                                       |
|                                                             |
|_____________________________________________________________|
| [Group Info]                                                |
|                                                             |
| Team 2ch currently wants :                                  |
|                                                             |
|   - Who can supply unreleased NDS/PSP/PS2/X360/WII/PC       |
|     games and have a fast line                              |
|   - Nice 100mb+ CN/EU/US sites for affil                    |
|                                                             |
| Contact us if you think you can help us.                    |
| You know how to contact us!                                 |
|_____________________________________________________________|
| [Respects]                                                  |
|                                                             |
| All groups releasing Japanese games.                        |
|_____________________________________________________________|
|  newcomer group: [email protected]                               |
|_____________________________________________________________|


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 20, 2010)

Isn't this a very unique game that uses NAND flash for its Save data instead?

Theoretically, flashcarts should be able to handle it without a problem, just by including special measures to handle its unique saving method.

Here's looking at you, AKAIO.


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 20, 2010)

Hang on a moment, I've found the file, downloaded and extracted it, it's a 128MB file...stored in a 6.95MB zip. How is that even possible? I'm gonna take a wild stab in the dark and assume this isn't gonna work...


----------



## fishykipper (Mar 20, 2010)

proving incredibly hard to track down!
has anyone found a working copy? is there protection? does it work?


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 20, 2010)

fishykipper said:
			
		

> proving incredibly hard to track down!
> has anyone found a working copy? is there protection? does it work?



I've found a copy but it looks a little suspect. Will transfer and test shortly, kinda in the middle of something right now. IE: eating this bag of donuts


----------



## fishykipper (Mar 20, 2010)

haha, nice!!! yeah post your findings. it'll be interresting to see!


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 20, 2010)

i woke up and found this SOAG (means son of a gun) now time to make some porn games with wario and friends!!


----------



## stormy (Mar 20, 2010)

testet the 2ch release and ->

nosgba 2.6a blackscreen, doesnt load
cyclos ds evolution 1.58 b2 -> blackscreen -> stelth mode -> blackscreen

greetz


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 20, 2010)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> i woke up and found this SOAG (means son of a gun) now time to make some porn games with wario and friends!!


So no AP?


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 20, 2010)

no i did not find it at all. and damn cyclon ds users can't use son of a mitch!!

*Posts merged*

no i did not find it at all. and damn cyclon ds users can't use son of a mitch!!


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 20, 2010)

Results from Cyclo fw 1.58b2 test: 

- Error message 'save related error, rom save disabled'
- two black screens
- in short, ****ing useless.

Meh. I've got Soul Silver to be getting on with. Gotta train up my team a little so I can pwn the Kimono Girls, they tore me apart...


----------



## ausdog (Mar 20, 2010)

works on akaio 1.6


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 20, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> DJPlace said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, read my posts.


----------



## ibis_87 (Mar 20, 2010)

AKAIO 1.6 confirmed- works fine, no need to do anything special.


----------



## Taik (Mar 20, 2010)

ibis_87 said:
			
		

> AKAIO 1.6 confirmed- works fine, no need to do anything special.



Try to save and reload


----------



## B-Blue (Mar 20, 2010)

Updated the release with all the missing info (icon, NFO, filename, etc...).


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 20, 2010)

and damn it cyclon ds evo's page is down...


----------



## thatoneguy101 (Mar 20, 2010)

My findings:

M3 DS Simply: Black Screen
M3 DS Simply + YSMENU: Black Screen
M3 DS Simply + YSMENU + Japanese Patch: Black Screen

I believe there will be a patch for this game, like the Japanese version, in a few weeks.


----------



## Black ace (Mar 20, 2010)

DSTT 1.17a12=Black screen


----------



## KirbyPink (Mar 20, 2010)

R4 , black screen of death! 0.0.2 YSMENU. 
Guess ill upgrade....


----------



## soulfire (Mar 20, 2010)

ow yeah working for me acekard ftw


----------



## worlok375 (Mar 20, 2010)

soulfire said:
			
		

> ow yeah working for me acekard ftw



Nice 500th post.


----------



## KirbyPink (Mar 20, 2010)

soulfire said:
			
		

> ow yeah working for me acekard ftw


Yes rub more salt into my wound why don't you... I am getting a Acekard but i have to wait until end of the month. -_-


----------



## pilotwangs (Mar 20, 2010)

Really can't wait to try this out.

After being so disappointed with warioware:snapped, this'll hopefully bring back my love of Warioware games.


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 20, 2010)

I wonder if it works on a DS-X, I'm about to nab my bro's DSL and his DS-X lol. I bet it doesn't but I want to play this and I don't have an DS anymore


----------



## JoyConG (Mar 20, 2010)

Uhm the japanese version of this required all of us to use a certain type of save to do it properly. 

Unfortunately I can't find this file so I can't tell you all what it is, my guess is I can just use my made in ore.sav.. Will post findings when I find the file


----------



## KirbyPink (Mar 20, 2010)

Okay i uptaded the YSMENU, at least i think i did that...
Still getting Black Screen of death. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



"sigh" My precious R4... how i loved ty... anyone got a firestarter? Ima see how these burn.
edit: Latest YSMENU, i checked the site, and latest DSTT. Big nice black screen. "sigh" Ima be bored for 14 days...-_-


----------



## Sumea (Mar 20, 2010)

Yeah:

I can confirm it DOES LAUNCH on acekard 2i - also I think the change to give option to make up to 8mb save was because of this game... so I think acekard 2i would work in that case too...
at moment acekard makes 512kb save as default

I am to test does it work on cycloDS with newest beta

Here is results
CycloDS (to NEW save, to test this)
Loading takes LONG - I mean, a minute, over maybe

Blackscreens, same with stealth

Generated a *32Mb save file*


So.... teh heck?


----------



## gameguy95 (Mar 20, 2010)

KirbyPink said:
			
		

> soulfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lucky you, i'm getting  SupercardDS2 in about 3 months


----------



## nugundam0079 (Mar 20, 2010)

anything on m3i's?


----------



## Isabelyes (Mar 20, 2010)

Isn't it possible to use the same fix as the japanese version?


----------



## waru (Mar 20, 2010)

What about M3 Real ?


----------



## thatoneguy101 (Mar 20, 2010)

isabelyes said:
			
		

> Isn't it possible to use the same fix as the japanese version?



I tried that method and no prevail. (Black Screen) Looks like we'll have to wait for a patch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Actually to be more precise, the patcher program threw an error in my face saying it was incompatible. No ore.old was generated.


----------



## Klarkykat (Mar 20, 2010)

So what size save file on AKAIO do you have to change to make this work then?


----------



## leonssj90 (Mar 20, 2010)

Works in my M3 DS REAL 100% but it I think it can't save....will have to wait for a save patch


----------



## pokemonster1995 (Mar 20, 2010)

what about arm7 patch with jap version


----------



## cyberninja (Mar 20, 2010)

Have tested on AKAIO 1.6RC1
Game works fine including wifi connection.

The only thing that does NOT work is saving.

Does anyone know the correct save size?

EDIT: have tried 8mb and 32mb and that doesn't seem to make a difference.


----------



## LeonardoGolden (Mar 20, 2010)

My Made in Ore sav is 33.6 MBs

I really don't see why this shouldn't work, especially since Made in Ore worked with a Sakura update that generated the correct save size.

I'd try it, but can't find this ANYWHERE.


----------



## Evilpunk (Mar 20, 2010)

leonssj90 said:
			
		

> Works in my M3 DS REAL 100% but it I think it can't save....will have to wait for a save patch



It doesn't work 100%. When i create a "game" and send it to the shop it isn't there.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And it doesn't save, too.


----------



## OmerMe (Mar 20, 2010)

Doesn't save on my 2.0 RC13 EZ Flash V. Waiting for RC14 for this and maybe SS.


----------



## megatron_lives (Mar 20, 2010)

no joy with my supercard DSone - just black screen


----------



## Klarkykat (Mar 20, 2010)

Yeah saving doesn't work for AKAIO 1.6.

:¬(


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 20, 2010)

I SAID: A 32 MB SAVE FILE IS ALL YOU NEED

And if that doesn't work, wait for a firmware update of your flashcard.


----------



## Mario92 (Mar 20, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> I SAID: A 32 MB SAVE FILE IS ALL YOU NEED
> 
> And if that doesn't work, wait for a firmware update of your flashcard.


Could you tell how to make 32 MB save file?


----------



## OmerMe (Mar 20, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> I SAID: A 32 MB SAVE FILE IS ALL YOU NEED
> 
> And if that doesn't work, wait for a firmware update of your flashcard.


It did make a 32MB save.(Or am I missing something here?) I'm just waiting for an update.


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 20, 2010)

Mario92 said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you use Acekard with AKAIO, per rom settings.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Mar 20, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> I SAID: A 32 MB SAVE FILE IS ALL YOU NEED
> 
> And if that doesn't work, wait for a firmware update of your flashcard.



Where do I get this 32 mb save file..I have an AKAIO with the latest firmware but I dont see anything saving


----------



## Klarkykat (Mar 20, 2010)

I tried it at 32mb. It still doesn't work. Perhaps there's a save option somewhere i'm not seeing?


----------



## Conor (Mar 20, 2010)

guessing this won't work on my r4 + ysmenu?


----------



## Tagg7 (Mar 20, 2010)

Yeah, currently saves don't work on any setting with AKAIO.


----------



## DarkMario616 (Mar 20, 2010)

At least it's running on the Acekard (haha M3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Just wait and this will be fixed in the meantime with a patch or something.


----------



## piface (Mar 20, 2010)

hey guys, just an opinion, have you tried patching the sav file? remember that the Jpn version had that problem, there is nothing wrong with the rom, is the save itself that is a special format, if someone has a working save, upload it so people can patch it, thats what I did whit the Jpn version


----------



## thatoneguy101 (Mar 20, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> guessing this won't work on my r4 + ysmenu?


No.


----------



## LeonardoGolden (Mar 20, 2010)

WELL it doesn't work with M3 Real.

Tried it with my Made in Ore .sav
Didn't work.

Let TouchPod make its own .sav
Didn't work.

Let Sakura make its own .sav
Didn't work.

I guess all we can do is wait for a patch or a firmware update. Hopefully the M3 Team will take a hint and include this fix along with HG/SS's in the next update.


----------



## piface (Mar 20, 2010)

LeonardoGolden said:
			
		

> WELL it doesn't work with M3 Real.
> 
> Tried it with my Made in Ore .sav
> Didn't work.
> ...



It has been working dood, I have an I touch and PKMN works perfectly


----------



## Gh0sti (Mar 20, 2010)

i am surprised that xenophobia didnt get this game dumped, they ususally get the big games out there


----------



## BlueJon5 (Mar 20, 2010)

Pro: Works great with AKAIO v1.6 RC1

Con: but it doesn't save


----------



## FTommy (Mar 20, 2010)

The save dont work with the freshest AKAIO yea.So you say we should work for an update from them and not mess with the save file cuz it's useless?Just askin cuz i dont wanna waste my time.
Thaaaaank you


----------



## sYndrome13 (Mar 20, 2010)

stormy said:
			
		

> testet the 2ch release and ->
> 
> cyclos ds evolution 1.58 b2 -> blackscreen -> stelth mode -> blackscreen


Same results on 1.58 b2 here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: It may be worth noting that the CycloDS Evolution DOES create a 32MB save on the microSD card after running the game for the first time.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 20, 2010)

BlueJon5 said:
			
		

> Pro: Works great with AKAIO v1.6 RC1
> 
> Con: but it doesn't save



what about the hacked japanese MADE IN ORE save?


----------



## cyberninja (Mar 20, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> what about the hacked japanese MADE IN ORE save?



I think this has already been tried and didn't work.


----------



## DeMoN (Mar 20, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Hang on a moment, I've found the file, downloaded and extracted it, it's a 128MB file...stored in a 6.95MB zip. How is that even possible? I'm gonna take a wild stab in the dark and assume this isn't gonna work...


I'm wondering about this too.  How could you compress 128 MB into 7 MB?  
Could this be the reason why the ROM doesn't work for some people?


----------



## BlueJon5 (Mar 20, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> BlueJon5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Definitely works on AKAIO v1.6 RC1


----------



## cyberninja (Mar 20, 2010)

Apparently this rom has been fixed in the latest akaio build(unreleased)

SOURCE AKAIO Forum


----------



## Defiance (Mar 20, 2010)

cyberninja said:
			
		

> Apparently this rom has been fixed in the latest akaio build(unreleased)
> 
> SOURCE AKAIO Forum



Nice..  +1 for AKAIO!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now all we have to do is wait for a release.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 20, 2010)

awesome...


thanks Normatt!! = D

(when it gets released 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## FTommy (Mar 20, 2010)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!! Man i love my acekard even more.First pokemon and now this!


----------



## sYndrome13 (Mar 20, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> I'm wondering about this too.  How could you compress 128 MB into 7 MB?
> Could this be the reason why the ROM doesn't work for some people?


I think it has more to do with the special NAND this and Made in Ore (the Japanese version of the same game) use.

It's interesting to note that the Japanese version of the game trims down (using NDSTokyoTrim) to about 27MB whereas the US version trims down to about 16MB. Both the trimmed and untrimmed version of the US release fail to load on the CycloDS Evolution using 1.58 beta firmware, but the trimmed Japanese version (Made in Ore) loads and saves without any problems.


----------



## berlinka (Mar 20, 2010)

I received my Acekard 2i a couple of days ago. I am so happy with this card.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 20, 2010)

EDIT - japanese save patch doesn't work on USA save...

at least us acekard users have the newest AKAIO update to look forward too...

but he is probably waiting till other games come out....it would be lame to release a updated firmware for JUST one game.


----------



## worlok375 (Mar 20, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> EDIT - japanese save patch doesn't work on USA save...
> 
> at least us acekard users have the newest AKAIO update to look forward too...
> 
> but he is probably waiting till other games come out....it would be lame to release a updated firmware for JUST one game.



OBJECTION!


----------



## thatoneguy101 (Mar 20, 2010)

worlok375 said:
			
		

> OBJECTION!



I lol'd.


----------



## jari111 (Mar 20, 2010)

are there the same problems on dstt ( i )???


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 20, 2010)

its actually a common thing now for r4 guys not to be able to play any game... yet warioware games are always a must play for those who wish to play
has anyone finished infinite space to play this?


----------



## Chanser (Mar 20, 2010)

It's like the Pokemon freeze threads all over again.


----------



## Shurebis (Mar 20, 2010)

Guys, just sit and wait.

R4 guys, like me, hope for the best, expect for the worst.


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 20, 2010)

Chanser said:
			
		

> It's like the Pokemon freeze threads all over again.


Except this will probably be fixed much sooner.

And AKAIO already fixed it, just pending a release.


----------



## Fabis94 (Mar 20, 2010)

Gah i hope they release fast (AKAIO), because i want to try this out as soon as possible. Been waiting for months.


----------



## skunk123punk (Mar 20, 2010)

Doesn't save normally but works fine on M3 zero with real time save enabled.

Skunk


----------



## nugundam0079 (Mar 20, 2010)

skunk123punk said:
			
		

> Doesn't save normally but works fine on M3 zero with real time save enabled.
> 
> Skunk



oh damn-how do i real time save on m3i zero again(i dont use it)


----------



## skunk123punk (Mar 20, 2010)

nugundam0079 said:
			
		

> skunk123punk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In Sakura highlight the game and press the X button, enable RTS from there.

Skunk


----------



## Inunah (Mar 20, 2010)

So this is going to be another game that will NEVER work on R4?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 20, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> So this is going to be another game that will NEVER work on R4?



It seems like you've never had a R4 before. There's A LOT of games that will probably never work on the R4 nowadays. Get used to it.

I'll wait for the latest AKAIO release until I try this. No point trying it only for my save to be shot out. Looks interesting. WarioWare Touched was pretty good.


----------



## Inunah (Mar 20, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Inunah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



R4's all I could afford since it came with a micro SD..... If I had gotten Acekard, then I would still not have a micro SD card even after 3 or 4 months after getting the flash cart.

And I won't get used to it until someone fucking fixes those games to work on R4.


----------



## Depravo (Mar 20, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> And I won't get used to it until someone fucking fixes those games to work on R4.


If that's your attitude why don't you fucking fix them your fucking self?


----------



## Inunah (Mar 20, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Inunah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you expect me to do it? 

I know no coding and at the rate I learn new 'languages', it could take me until six years after the DS is too obsolete to get far enough to know how to many any patches.


----------



## Fabis94 (Mar 20, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.gamekool.com/freeshipping-aceka...g5eo7e2e8bpp0f2

AK2i for 15$
I doubt that money is unreachable.


----------



## Inunah (Mar 20, 2010)

Fabis94 said:
			
		

> Inunah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For me, who can't get a job because I don't have a license, yes it is. Anything cheaper? Like, maybe in the $3.50 region? That's all the money I've got.

And I won't buy it if it doesn't come with a free Micro SD card. I don't feel like going to walmart to get something that should come with the thing I ordered for free..


----------



## Nixol (Mar 20, 2010)

We, M3 real, are wating for a fix for Pokemon HGSS so for Wario Ware, we can wait a long long time >.


----------



## Rayder (Mar 20, 2010)

Ha ha!  I trimmed the ROM and it went from 128meg down to 16.5megs.   It doesn't currently work in the CycloDS anyway, but I wonder if trimming this ROM will be a bad idea.

It DID create the 32meg save file though.


----------



## Inunah (Mar 20, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Ha ha!  I trimmed the ROM and it went from 128meg down to 16.5megs.   It doesn't currently work in the CycloDS anyway, but I wonder if trimming this ROM will be a bad idea.
> 
> It DID create the 32meg save file though.


It's supposed to.






I'm gonna go patch the fucking game with the Jap patch now.


----------



## Fabis94 (Mar 20, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Fabis94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why should it come for free? Flashcart is a flashcart, if it was supposed to come with memory for free then it would have in-built memory which would suck.
Also, can't you just use the SD card you have for your current R4?


----------



## Taijo (Mar 20, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> For me, who can't get a job because I don't have a license, yes it is. Anything cheaper? Like, maybe in the $3.50 region? That's all the money I've got.
> 
> And I won't buy it if it doesn't come with a free Micro SD card. I don't feel like going to walmart to get something that should come with the thing I ordered for free..



My god, are you serious? Micro SD cards have no business in being packed with carts, even when they do it's the seller who packs them together with a discount, not the cart makers.

And dude, if you can only afford stuff in the $3.50 region, stop freaking spending your money on flashcarts and save it so you don't starve.

You're either trolling or failing as a rational person.


----------



## Shurebis (Mar 20, 2010)

With some tests, here the results:

R4 with YSmenu = Black Screen BUUUT a white screen blinks before it goes black, I don't know if this is relevant, but it's good to inform everything.

First, I didn't have 32mb free on MicroSD, so it created a 512kb, but with enough space, it still creates a 512kb save file.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 20, 2010)

As much as I would love to get into the debate, my "suck up to the mods" consciousness says "Guuuuuilllld... Tell them to stoooooop." My consciousness also talks like a ghost and addresses me by my username. So yeah, um, keep the discussion to the game, not to financial number crunching and complaining. M'kay?


----------



## Inunah (Mar 20, 2010)

Taijo said:
			
		

> Inunah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have priorities. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I would use the one for my R4...... But....


----------



## Rayder (Mar 20, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Rayder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK, I know it's supposed to have a 32meg save, but is the severe trim correct?   Will it work on a FW fixed cart after trimming 111megs out of the file like that?


----------



## ShadowLink92 (Mar 20, 2010)

On EZ Flash Vi latest RC, it takes forever to create a save file, and on top of that, the black screen comes.


----------



## Danny Tanner (Mar 20, 2010)

From what I've played of this, it's the least solid of any Wario Ware games (even the gamecube one) and I'm just not interested in spending any time creating a game. What's the fun in playing something you made? You can imagine doing that in your head, you don't need a game  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Also Warez lol.


----------



## OmerMe (Mar 20, 2010)

ShadowLink92 said:
			
		

> On EZ Flash Vi latest RC, it takes forever to create a save file, and on top of that, the black screen comes.


Just wait for RC14, Mbmax said it's going to be released soon.


----------



## ShadowLink92 (Mar 20, 2010)

OmerMe said:
			
		

> ShadowLink92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome, thanks for the info.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 20, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's because there's nothing in there. It's empty space. That's why the game can be trimmed to +-16 MB again.


----------



## nugundam0079 (Mar 20, 2010)

skunk123punk said:
			
		

> nugundam0079 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thanks man!


----------



## Inunah (Mar 20, 2010)

This infuriates me to no end. Why was there a patch for the Jap version so quickly but for the US version it takes ten years?

*Posts merged*



			
				Shurebis said:
			
		

> With some tests, here the results:
> 
> R4 with YSmenu = Black Screen BUUUT a white screen blinks before it goes black, I don't know if this is relevant, but it's good to inform everything.
> 
> First, I didn't have 32mb free on MicroSD, so it created a 512kb, but with enough space, it still creates a 512kb save file.


Yeah. It can't create a save file big enough. You have to download a premade one.


----------



## JackDeeEss (Mar 20, 2010)

Not ten years, Just a couple of days. 
Give them Time, some people might have a life, y'know.


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 20, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> This infuriates me to no end. Why was there a patch for the Jap version so quickly but for the US version it takes ten years?


The rom was dumped 8 and a half hours ago.
*Have some patience.* The game doesn't even hit retail until the 28th, 8 days from now.


----------



## Inunah (Mar 20, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Inunah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Patience?
But the Jap rom was fixed for all carts less than 8 hours after being dumped, though I DID hear that secondhand.


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 20, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Patience?
> But the Jap rom was fixed for all carts less than 8 hours after being dumped.


You act as though you're entitled to something you're stealing.


----------



## Inunah (Mar 20, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Inunah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not stealing. It's borrowing without asking.


----------



## Rayder (Mar 20, 2010)

I remember TC saying they don't work on the weekends, so it will be Monday, at the absolute earliest, before CycloDS gets an update for this game.

I'm not stressed about it though, I'm enjoying Infinite Space too much to really care about any other games at the moment.


----------



## JackDeeEss (Mar 20, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fix'd


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 20, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's playing without rightfully paying.

Really, good things come to those who wait.


----------



## Inunah (Mar 20, 2010)

You're a jackass. If you're so worried about fixing my post then go make me a patch.


----------



## JackDeeEss (Mar 20, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> You're a jackass. If you're so worried about fixing my post then go make me a patch.


If i could make a Patch, I wouldn't give it to Ingorant gits who have No Patience.


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 20, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> You're a jackass. If you're so worried about fixing my post then go make me a patch.


There you go again, making demands when you're in no position to make them.


----------



## Inunah (Mar 20, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Inunah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well i'm pissed off that half of the games I ever wanted don't work on R4, and that NOBODY has made a patch for them because "Oh, they're DSi protected" and shit.
I'm tired of that lame excuse and if this game isn't fixed I'm going to report this entire site to the police.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 20, 2010)

Did you all miss my "STAY ON TOPIC" seminar on the last page? I guess so.

Oh, well to summarize, *STAY ON TOPIC*. This is just turning into flame. I'd suggest you cut the crap here.

Anyway, I'll go with what Danny Tanner said on the last page, which is that it feels tedious to have to make your own mini-games for everything. Well, I haven't played it yet, but that's what it feels like this is gonna be. Does it come with any preloaded mini-games? If so, it may be good.


----------



## matt32724 (Mar 20, 2010)

*snipped*


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Did you all miss my "STAY ON TOPIC" seminar on the last page? I guess so.
> 
> Oh, well to summarize, STAY ON TOPIC. This is just turning into flame. I'd suggest you cut the crap here.
> 
> Anyway, I'll go with what Danny Tanner said on the last page, which is that it feels tedious to have to make your own mini-games for everything. Well, I haven't played it yet, but that's what it feels like this is gonna be. Does it come with any preloaded mini-games? If so, it may be good.



Yes, it comes with some preloaded minigames.


----------



## Inunah (Mar 20, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Did you all miss my "STAY ON TOPIC" seminar on the last page? I guess so.
> 
> Oh, well to summarize, *STAY ON TOPIC*. This is just turning into flame. I'd suggest you cut the crap here.
> 
> Anyway, I'll go with what Danny Tanner said on the last page, which is that it feels tedious to have to make your own mini-games for everything. Well, I haven't played it yet, but that's what it feels like this is gonna be. Does it come with any preloaded mini-games? If so, it may be good.


It does, but since I can't play it I couldn't tell you how many....

But if a patch was made............


----------



## JackDeeEss (Mar 20, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Did you all miss my "STAY ON TOPIC" seminar on the last page? I guess so.
> 
> Oh, well to summarize, *STAY ON TOPIC*. This is just turning into flame. I'd suggest you cut the crap here.
> 
> Anyway, I'll go with what Danny Tanner said on the last page, which is that it feels tedious to have to make your own mini-games for everything. Well, I haven't played it yet, but that's what it feels like this is gonna be. Does it come with any preloaded mini-games? If so, it may be good.


Yeah, It does come with preloaded microgames.


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 20, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Well i'm pissed off that half of the games I ever wanted don't work on R4, and that NOBODY has made a patch for them because "Oh, they're DSi protected" and shit.
> I'm tired of that lame excuse and if this game isn't fixed I'm going to report this entire site to the police.


I get that the R4 sucks and you don't have the means of getting something better, but just learn to make do, alright?
I mean, at least you can play Wario Ware Touched until there is a way to play D.I.Y.

Why would you even report this site to the police? We're not the one selling you flashcarts, giving your roms or making you patches (usually).


----------



## donelwero (Mar 20, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's actually really stupid... lol

Go tell Obama about it, I'm positively sure he will send a SWAT team to dismantle this entire "pirate" site. 

OMG  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, I've got an acekard so its just a matter of waiting. I just hope that this site wont be taken down by the police when AKAIO RC2 comes out.


----------



## Inunah (Mar 20, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Inunah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Shrug*

I've played the shit out of WWT already. So much that if I tried to play it anymore I wouldn't be able to because it's got boring.


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 20, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> *Shrug*
> 
> I've played the shit out of WWT already. So much that if I tried to play it anymore I wouldn't be able to because it's got boring.


Have you tried playing it...in debug mode?
You might find something interesting, like how some of the minigames have extended audio that you never normally hear.


----------



## Taijo (Mar 20, 2010)

Meh, he's just a troll after all, shouldn't have made himself so obvious. *throws rocks*

And don't you try and use all your mental capacity to come up with a "witty" comeback like "if you've got time to call me a troll why dont you go make me a patch", trollboy!


----------



## JackDeeEss (Mar 20, 2010)

Think about it.... If he reported it to the police, He'd be in the shit himself....
Because He's begged for an anti-piracy to be bypassed. 

What have we learned today, kids?
Answer: Use your brain before posting!


----------



## Fabis94 (Mar 20, 2010)

Lol don't be so immature. If someone could do something against this site then it would've been down for a long time now.

If Nintendo doesn't get GBATemp down, then i doubt you, a single person, ever will.
Also, you not having a decent flashcart is your problem and as you might have noticed - no one here cares.

Ontopic: Did Norm tell anyone when is he going to release the AK2i patch? If i were him, i would've released it right after fixing it. I mean isn't that common sense?

Meh


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 20, 2010)

It's funny really, since GBATemp used to be a source of temporarily hosted GBA roms.
And then they decided the community was good, got rid of the roms, and evolved into the community we have today.

Yeah, Normatt responded to a bug report on the official AKAIO forums, and promptly fixed it.
I guess he won't release the fix until he next updates the loaders.

Edit: 1300th post, I guess?


----------



## thatoneguy101 (Mar 20, 2010)

I can't help but laugh at the complete irony of  Inunah's avatar picture.


----------



## purplelettuce (Mar 20, 2010)

The game comes with 90 or so minigames pre loaded.

The Japanese version, and probably the american version too, unlocks further stages based on days.
So each day, you'll get new stuff.  This also includes music, and comics.

If you don't want to make micro-games yourself, you don't have to.  They have new games that can be downloaded.  Made in Ore had celebrities and programmers making some, which were able to be downloaded, as well as contests where you can submit your own.

They're based on themes, like "School" or "Summer", and the winners get placed online, and you can download them.


And even though I don't read a word of Japanese, I actually managed to make a few games.  Making a game is incredibly easy.

Making music is pretty fun too.


----------



## donelwero (Mar 20, 2010)

Fabis94 said:
			
		

> Lol don't be so immature. If someone could do something against this site then it would've been down for a long time now.
> 
> If Nintendo doesn't get GBATemp down, then i doubt you, a single person, ever will.
> Also, you not having a decent flashcart is your problem and as you might have noticed - no one here cares.
> ...



I think AKAIO started with RC releases exactly for the same thing you were saying. Having RC releases gives them the chance to include minor fixes or improvements into the updates. Still, Normmatt is not the kind of guy who gives under pressure, so there could be an entire army of noobs asking for a patch, actually I think he'll enjoy watching them beggin for it.

So, lets wait. besides, theres not much any of us can do.


----------



## Taijo (Mar 20, 2010)

thatoneguy101 said:
			
		

> I can't help but laugh at the complete irony of  Inunah's avatar picture. Sorry. Well I bought myself an AceKard 2i. I hope it's better than my M3 DS Simply. It should be anyways. Ha ha.



OH, now I see that he did thar! I didnt even notice it before.


----------



## Danny Tanner (Mar 20, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Does it come with any preloaded mini-games? If so, it may be good.



I haven't fully explored the game making tool, but I'm pretty sure the preloaded games are made with the same software you're given. I only played through two sets, but it was mostly crappy ones or rehashes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Better than any ones I could make, but still limited compared to touched.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 20, 2010)

purplelettuce said:
			
		

> The game comes with 90 or so minigames pre loaded.
> 
> The Japanese version, and probably the american version too, unlocks further stages based on days.
> So each day, you'll get new stuff.  This also includes music, and comics.
> ...



Thanks for the info, this makes the game seem so much cooler. Very community based and full of DLC. As long as there's enough variation in the tools it seems like this can have a lot of content to it. I'll wait for some reviews to come out just to give me a general impression.


----------



## thatoneguy101 (Mar 20, 2010)

This game feels like it would be in a non-existant in-between category between DSi Ware games and DS games. You know what I'm saying?


----------



## purplelettuce (Mar 20, 2010)

Also, any of the assets in the preloaded game (Graphics, animations, music, backgrounds) can be taken from the games and pasted into your own game.  So even if you don't know how to draw, you can use the plethora of information already in the game.

If you're worried about your own work being taken, you can lock your games so that people cannot access your assets, but they can still play the game.

The Warioware Showcase is really neat, too.  You can upload your games, or any games you've made onto the Wii, and play them from there.  You can also upload your music.


----------



## Inunah (Mar 20, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Inunah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.....R4 doesn't have debug mode.


----------



## thatoneguy101 (Mar 20, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> .....R4 doesn't have debug mode.



I believe there is a cheat you can activate using Action Replay that allows for a hidden debug mode inside Wario Ware Touched. Not 100% sure on this.


----------



## Inunah (Mar 20, 2010)

thatoneguy101 said:
			
		

> Inunah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.....I have coverflow for my firmware...I don't get cheats.


----------



## thatoneguy101 (Mar 20, 2010)

Oh, okay. Can't wait to play this game when it comes out. It'll be fun.


----------



## Inunah (Mar 20, 2010)

thatoneguy101 said:
			
		

> Oh, okay. Can't wait to play this game when it comes out. It'll be fun.


If you buy it, you'll be the lucky son of a rooster.....
If you pirate it, say goodbye to ever playing it.


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Mar 20, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> .....I have coverflow for my firmware...I don't get cheats.


Use YSmenu?

Anyways, It seems pretty cool what wtih the DLC and all. Heck, I am even thinking about buying it.


----------



## Inunah (Mar 20, 2010)

Mr.Mysterio said:
			
		

> Inunah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My loader for coverflow is YSMenu.


----------



## thatoneguy101 (Mar 20, 2010)

Ahh... now it makes sense. The reason they include 90 microgames (half of what they usually give us) is because we have (basically) unlimited microgames to play with online. This game will pwn.


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Mar 20, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> My loader for coverflow is YSMenu.


I know that. I just asked you to use YSmenu without Coverflow. Debug Mode in Wario Ware Touched is pretty interesting. It may keep you entertained long enough for a patch to be released.


----------



## Inunah (Mar 20, 2010)

Mr.Mysterio said:
			
		

> Inunah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


......

I'm not kept entertained by any game long enough to wait for anything....
Like, maybe 2 hours on it and then after that I get bored and need a new game.


----------



## ContraNetworkHD (Mar 20, 2010)

[Nintendo Ds] WarioWare D.I.Y [First look]

http://www.viddler.com/explore/ContraNetwork/videos/51/


by _Contra_


----------



## Inunah (Mar 20, 2010)

_Raiden_ said:
			
		

> [Nintendo Ds] WarioWare D.I.Y [*First R4 user to pirate this game successfully without patching*]
> 
> *snip*


Fixed.
That WOULD be the day.


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Mar 20, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> ......
> 
> I'm not kept entertained by any game long enough to wait for anything....
> Like, maybe 2 hours on it and then after that I get bored and need a new game.


Ummmm..............OK I guess.

So, those who have played the JP version and those who are playing the U version, how deep is the game creation tools? Can you make absolutely any type of microgames or is it limited?


----------



## thatoneguy101 (Mar 20, 2010)

Inunah is* atroll*cious at playing games for more than 2 hours. Ha ha ha... Uhm.. *walks off*
Watch this to pass the time. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMEe7JqBgvg

EDIT: Okay no more off-topic posts.


----------



## BakuFunn (Mar 20, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> thatoneguy101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mean you have DSision2?

Wow, great credit to Spinal's hard work, right?


To enable cheats through DSision2, just boot a game and hold the B button immediately after the screen changes.
It'll boot into YSMenu, where you can select cheats stored in your USRCHEAT.DAT in your TTMenu folder in the root of your card.


----------



## Inunah (Mar 20, 2010)

Mr.Mysterio said:
			
		

> So, those who have played the JP version and those who are playing the U version, how deep is the game creation tools? Can you make absolutely any type of microgames or is it limited?
> 
> I saw on the Nintendo Channel some dude was teaching everyone how to make a basic minigame. From what I saw of those videos, the microgame making is very deep and involved, and you can make any minigame you can think up.
> 
> ...


NOOOOO

Coverflow DS. DSision3. DScovery.


----------



## maxmouse2008 (Mar 20, 2010)

So you can download microgames right from your DS, or do you have to use the WiiWare game


----------



## BakuFunn (Mar 20, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> NOOOOO
> 
> Coverflow DS. DSision3. DScovery.



Wait, really?

My apologies.
Haven't been on the scene for a while. D;

You could still try out the B-button pressing after game boot to get into YSMenu.

ONTOPIC:
I guess all of these new games not working is a given for R4 users. Which carts is this release working on, currently?


----------



## MG4M3R (Mar 20, 2010)

Will the Save editor from the JP version work on this one?

We need a way to share our microgames =3


----------



## xshinox (Mar 21, 2010)

maxmouse2008 said:
			
		

> So you can download microgames right from your DS, or do you have to use the WiiWare game


you can download games on the ds or wiiware version


----------



## Fabis94 (Mar 21, 2010)

BakuFunn said:
			
		

> I guess all of these new games not working is a given for R4 users. Which carts is this release working on, currently?



Well, it works on AK2i, but doesn't save. Not sure about other carts.


----------



## zeromac (Mar 21, 2010)

Whoah awesome, its out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I guess i'll just wait for a patch or something because this seems like a real boardem buster even without the create ur own games bit


----------



## Shurebis (Mar 21, 2010)

They are 4 new pages of bullshit and random talk.

Any progress? Or still the same situation?

Let's recollect the info we got.


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 21, 2010)

M3 Real + Sakura 1.46 2nd edition = works (doesn't save)


----------



## DarkMario616 (Mar 21, 2010)

The only info we have (I believe) is that the AKAIO is planning to release another build which fixes the save issue, so it's only going to be fixed for AK2i users, no word for any other cards...

I guess I'll just play HG or try out Infinite Space in the meantime.


----------



## millenium6000 (Mar 21, 2010)

Looks like nintendo is programming ap for every new game to slow us down
so they think we should buy the game..
but i'm not thinking of buying it


----------



## DarkMario616 (Mar 21, 2010)

We're getting it for free, we should just be patient.

Besides, the US release isn't out for another 8 or so days lol.


----------



## dirty_harry (Mar 21, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Whoah awesome, its out
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My god, I just had to sign in to highlight this. My GOD. GOD. I will never stop laughing. Thank you dearly.


----------



## zeromac (Mar 21, 2010)

dirty_harry said:
			
		

> zeromac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shurebis (Mar 21, 2010)

Yeah, I got shocked when I saw that this game was released. It will only get to the stores 03/31 .-.

Let's wait, maybe our fucking good hackers don't get the game.


----------



## supersonic5000 (Mar 21, 2010)

lol There are 101 people reading this looking for a fix and it's 13 pages of nothing.


----------



## DarkCrudus (Mar 21, 2010)

Norm fixed it already, though i dont believe the latest build for AKAIO is out yet 

"by Normmatt  » Sat Mar 20, 2010 9:25 pm
Fixed in latest build."


----------



## Fluto (Mar 21, 2010)

darkcrudus said:
			
		

> Norm fixed it already, though i dont believe the latest build for AKAIO is out yet
> 
> "by Normmatt  » Sat Mar 20, 2010 9:25 pm
> Fixed in latest build."


saw that to. it might be out in the while since akaio 1.6 is not complete yet (bugs)


----------



## xbry23 (Mar 21, 2010)

Intro works on DeSmuME 0.9.5, but freezes on the ingame menu
trimmed it with Tokyo Trim v2.18 from 128mb to 16mb...
now to test it on my m3i... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



will post back results soon...
Goes in game, doesn't save


----------



## maxmouse2008 (Mar 21, 2010)

I was quite honest that this was dumped so early...be patient guys we will get something, we always do


----------



## Fluto (Mar 21, 2010)

maxmouse2008 said:
			
		

> I was quite honest that this was dumped so early...be patient guys we will get something, we always do



I wonder if the kingdom hearts patch come out yet?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  lol but still ds games always get fixed


----------



## Exbaddude (Mar 21, 2010)

mezut360 said:
			
		

> maxmouse2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoaaa! It came out long time ago buddy.


----------



## Brian117 (Mar 21, 2010)

Black screen on boot on EDGE latest OS, v1.9.


----------



## UltyBomber77 (Mar 21, 2010)

Exbaddude said:
			
		

> mezut360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he meant birth by sleep


----------



## Fluto (Mar 21, 2010)

UltyBomber77 said:
			
		

> Exbaddude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah bbs (i thought i wroted that :S) anyways the new akaio loader is not out


----------



## Inunah (Mar 21, 2010)

maxmouse2008 said:
			
		

> we will get something, we always do




Try telling that to R4 users, who never get a fucking thing.


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 21, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> maxmouse2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beacuse they are cheap and cant afford a $15 acekard


----------



## Inunah (Mar 21, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Inunah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like my R4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's nostalgic and cooler than an Acekard.


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 21, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fine, then keep it and play the old games


----------



## Taik (Mar 21, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And it can't run half of the games (except shovelware), how AWESOME is that ?


----------



## Inunah (Mar 21, 2010)

Taik said:
			
		

> Inunah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck your logic.

In my opinion, R4 can run ALL of the games, if some lazy arse would just make the patches.


----------



## xshinox (Mar 21, 2010)

r4 may be nostalgic but it fails in comparison to acekard2i and its great support of akaio firmware. ditch the r4 and get the acekard2i. i just don't understand why people would get a r4 over a acekard2i. dumb/foolish/ignorant/whatever you can think of?


----------



## Inunah (Mar 21, 2010)

xshinox said:
			
		

> r4 may be nostalgic but it fails in comparison to acekard2i and its great support of akaio firmware. ditch the r4 and get the acekard2i. i just don't understand why people would get a r4 over a acekard2i. dumb/foolish/ignorant/whatever you can think of?


1: Money wise.
2: R4 comes with free SD card.
3: Who the fuck knows that flashcarts other than R4 exist when they first buy a flashcart?
4: Looks simpler than all the other flash carts.
5: "Look mommy! That guy has a game holding game on his extra old DS! I want that one!"
6: R4 is a genuinely good cart. It's on par with AK2i, but most people can't look past what they think is fail.


----------



## Taik (Mar 21, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why would you work on a patch when the game ALREADY works on any other cheap flashcart ?

Let's get back to topic anyway


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 21, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> xshinox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol you made my day


----------



## Inunah (Mar 21, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Inunah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's true, and deep down you know it.


----------



## JohnLoco (Mar 21, 2010)

Danny Tanner said:
			
		

> From what I've played of this, it's the least solid of any Wario Ware games (even the gamecube one) and I'm just not interested in spending any time creating a game. What's the fun in playing something you made?



Ive been waiting for something like this ever since WC3 map editor. I bet very many people are just as excited as i am.


----------



## Inunah (Mar 21, 2010)

JohnLoco said:
			
		

> Danny Tanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you have an R4, don't be excited unless you have the money to buy it when it comes out in a week.


----------



## Daddy24 (Mar 21, 2010)

Is it Dsi enhanced ? Because I don't have any freaking idea.


----------



## coolness (Mar 21, 2010)

Daddy24 said:
			
		

> Is it Dsi enhanced ? Because I don't have any freaking idea.



No


----------



## Bloodangel (Mar 21, 2010)

hi,

does this work ok on the cyclods ?
i cant find much on here about people trying it on the cyclods

thanks


----------



## JohnLoco (Mar 21, 2010)

I got a Cyclo, AK, R4 and soon a SUPERCARD ^^


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Mar 21, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> *6: R4 is a genuinely good cart. It's on par with AK2i, but most people can't look past what they think is fail.*


You mad?


----------



## robert91794 (Mar 21, 2010)

can someone tell me how to save the game i dont see any save button pls!!!

im tired of repeating the lessons!!!!!!


----------



## adzix (Mar 21, 2010)

i am tired of people not reading through the fucking topic!
after 15 pages of this you ask where the save button is? goddamnit.


----------



## robert91794 (Mar 21, 2010)

adzix said:
			
		

> i am tired of people not reading through the fucking topic!
> after 15 pages of this you ask where the save button is? goddamnit.



ok im not saying anything 

i'm sorry i should've read the whole topic

i don't want to start a fight ok??


----------



## Fabis94 (Mar 21, 2010)

Ok still no AP-Fix? I was sleeping so i don't know the news on this topic. (For Ak2i)


----------



## Depravo (Mar 21, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> R4 is a genuinely good cart. It's on par with AK2i, *but most people can't look past what they think is fail*


That's because most people think that games not working at all is 'fail'. I know I do.  A flashcart is only as good as the software that supports it so therefore the R4 is *OBSOLETE*.


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 21, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> *1: Money wise.*



Real R4s are more expensive than AceKards nowadays because they're not made any more and are difficult to find new.  If you want more than 2gb worth of games you need to buy two 2gb SD cards, more expensive than one 4gb sdhc card.

*2: R4 comes with free SD card.*

No.  Whoever you bought it off bundled it with an SD card and the price was probably adjusted accordingly.

*3: Who the fuck knows that flashcarts other than R4 exist when they first buy a flashcart?*
Most people actually look into their options before buying something.  I didn't know much about types of boiler before I bought my first one, but I didn't just go and buy one I'd heard the name of.  Plus I had a flashcard for about a year before the R4 came out anyway.  This point basically backs up the 'ignorance' suggestion of the post you were quoting.

*4: Looks simpler than all the other flash carts.*

What does that even mean?  Interface?  In which case nice icons are simpler than a wall of text.  Ease of use?  Uh, yeah, as long as you find AMR-7 swapping easy.  If you do, you're probably savvy enough to have spent $10 on a better card by now.

*5: "Look mommy! That guy has a game holding game on his extra old DS! I want that one!"*

Put this through bablefish, still can't make sense of it.

*6: R4 is a genuinely good cart. *

Cool, guess we won't have to listen to you moaning about how your good cart can't play games then.


----------



## Fabis94 (Mar 21, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Inunah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah i don't see how R4 can be as good as ANY supported carts only because well...it isn't supported by the R4 team.


----------



## berlinka (Mar 21, 2010)

Quit talking about the R4!!!! This is about the game! 

I think a lot of people want to know when the new AKAIO software will be out. And even more important: What's the game like? Is it fun to play?


----------



## Fabis94 (Mar 21, 2010)

berlinka why don't you try it out? It runs on AKAIO, just doesn't save.
Also i doubt Norm will release any info on when will he release the patch so yeah. This is just a waiting game.


----------



## berlinka (Mar 21, 2010)

Fabis94 said:
			
		

> berlinka why don't you try it out? It runs on AKAIO, just doesn't save.
> Also i doubt Norm will release any info on when will he release the patch so yeah. This is just a waiting game.


Doin it right now. But I don't want to play to long, because everything you do is gone when I shut the system off.


----------



## Mei-o (Mar 21, 2010)

Game still won't work on DSTT D:


----------



## Atashi (Mar 21, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Inunah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believe it means he got his mommy to buy him the R4, and now she refuses to buy him an Acekard because she already bought him the R4. 


On topic: I played around with this on my Acekard but didn't really get a feel for it. Maybe it's the sort of thing that benefits from reading the instruction book?  

From the info that I had, i.e. this was a 'game' that let you make your own games, I was expecting something rather different. It looks more like a game itself, cartoonish.

-Atashi


----------



## Mario92 (Mar 21, 2010)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> Game still won't work on DSTT D:


Have to wait for savlib and extinfo update (or patch). Keep following DSTT section 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Have been following this thread for awhile. Wow what a fight over R4 and Acekard! Game is not even officially out and there are still big discussion that it doesn't work in almost any card


----------



## Taijo (Mar 21, 2010)

Stop feeding Inunah people! 

He's carrying everyone off-topic with the same dumb statements he obviously doesn't believe himself, he's been irrationally whining about the R4 the whole thread.

Annoying and attention is obviously his objective, look at his avatar.


----------



## Danny Tanner (Mar 21, 2010)

adzix said:
			
		

> i am tired of people not reading through the fucking topic!
> after 15 pages of this you ask where the save button is? goddamnit.



It's autosave, but that AP is basically that it can't save (actually, I'm not sure if that's AP or a result of it's larger save file). So you'll have to repeat the lessons til a patch or firmware update is released.


----------



## Quanno (Mar 21, 2010)

Taijo said:
			
		

> Stop feeding Inunah people!


You just did...

ontopic:
Are the minigames that are in it already still touchscreen-killing?


----------



## Fabis94 (Mar 21, 2010)

Quanno said:
			
		

> Taijo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol pwnd


----------



## Taijo (Mar 21, 2010)

Quanno said:
			
		

> Taijo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Easily amused, aren't we?


----------



## pilotwangs (Mar 21, 2010)

http://normmatt.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=324

Check it out;



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Rc2 will be out soonish.



This is good news, plus that post was made almost a week ago so it shouldn't be too far away.


----------



## Fabis94 (Mar 21, 2010)

pilotwangs said:
			
		

> http://normmatt.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=324
> 
> Check it out;
> 
> ...



The fact that it was made a week ago and RC2 isn't out yet, makes that not so good news.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Mar 21, 2010)

Can't we all just be a little patienter?

This game doesn't even come out yet until the 28th and here you guys are whining about how it doesn't work and how you can't play/save and as Ke$ha puts it, BLAHBLAHBLAH.

Need I remind you guys that it's free? (For most of you)


----------



## KirbyPink (Mar 21, 2010)

berlinka said:
			
		

> Quit talking about the R4!!!! This is about the game!
> 
> I think a lot of people want to know when the new AKAIO software will be out. And even more important: What's the game like? Is it fun to play?









Meh, i ordered a AceKard. I gotta wait until Tuesday so there will prorably be a fix by then.

I am so going to make mini games with this.
Dr.Wily Tetris!


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 21, 2010)

KirbyPink said:
			
		

> berlinka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



where's toni when you need him? this is like the pokemon AP talk all over again...

now on topic. has anyone tried to make a mini game with it yet? i'm kinda curious. i know it does not save but still it's worth a try...

i can't cause i got a cyclon ds evo.


----------



## geoflcl (Mar 21, 2010)

I was making minigames for the Japanese version for awhile. It was fun, and despite the "tap-only" nature of the games, there's a lot of room for creativity.


----------



## Quanno (Mar 21, 2010)

Taijo said:
			
		

> Quanno said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Feeding a troll (if you mean troll) means reacting to him on his subject. and i think you did that.


----------



## Delta517 (Mar 21, 2010)

Why is the japanese version 32mb, while the US version is 128mb?


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Mar 21, 2010)

Delta517 said:
			
		

> Why is the japanese version 32mb, while the US version is 128mb?


I'd guess it's an overdump, especially because it's so small when compressed.


----------



## Krisboo (Mar 21, 2010)

Well, i can say, it works in my M3 sakura, but freezes when you want to play your first minigame AGAIN. And you can't save. But i can say, it's very funny, has lots of customization and is a really worth game to play, better than WW: Touched i think.


----------



## Taijo (Mar 21, 2010)

Quanno said:
			
		

> Taijo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And you are wrong. I did not answer to him, I did not attempt to dialogue with him, I did not add any response on his subject. I simply told people "guys, you're being tricked by a smooth troll".

You not being able to do that distintion and being witty on what I said annoys me and is, I think, unfair.


----------



## berlinka (Mar 21, 2010)

Just leave it Taijo. You were right in telling people. 
Now let's move on talking about the game. 

I do not want to play this any further on my acekard, cause I'm afraid it will be too much fun to put down.... and we can't have that....YET.


----------



## ShodanWii (Mar 21, 2010)

To those who won't get it to work, this is what I did.  It currently works in DeSmuMe 0.9.5.

When it was first released, I downloaded the NZB file and eventually got the rom.

Patch the rom with the Japanese patch.  You should be able to find it in the old JP release thread. (The one with x.bat)

Then it should work.

PM me if you have any questions.

Oh, and BTW, make sure to re-name your rom "cvn_mio" so the patch will work.


----------



## Conor (Mar 21, 2010)

ShodanWii said:
			
		

> To those who won't get it to work, this is what I did.  It currently works in DeSmuMe 0.9.5.
> 
> When it was first released, I downloaded the NZB file and eventually got the rom.
> 
> ...


works on R4?


----------



## Vinsent (Mar 21, 2010)

ShodanWii said:
			
		

> To those who won't get it to work, this is what I did.  It currently works in DeSmuMe 0.9.5.
> 
> When it was first released, I downloaded the NZB file and eventually got the rom.
> 
> ...



This makes it work on the cyclods, however it still won't save custom games.


----------



## Fabis94 (Mar 21, 2010)

Taijo said:
			
		

> Quanno said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No YOU are wrong, because acknowledging the troll feeds it. And you did acknowledge it.

ONTOPIC: By the way does this work on iTouch?


----------



## Delta517 (Mar 21, 2010)

Vinsent said:
			
		

> ShodanWii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Care to share the link to the patch. I can't seem to find it


----------



## Yuan (Mar 21, 2010)

More than 100mb of dummy data, wtf.


----------



## Vinsent (Mar 21, 2010)

Delta517 said:
			
		

> Vinsent said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://bbs.supercard.cn/viewthread.php?tid...;extra=page%3D1
I'm not sure if a save made for a fixed version of Made in Ore will allow it to save, though...however, it seems to save progress in everything BUT saved games making it kinda pointless except for a test 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At least it lets it work a bit I guess.


----------



## liltorchic (Mar 21, 2010)

I predict that the patch for EzFlash Vi will come on tuesday.


----------



## ChrisMCNBVA (Mar 21, 2010)

How do you unlock the other characters games?  I guess I could check gamefaqs but...


----------



## Taijo (Mar 21, 2010)

Fabis94 said:
			
		

> No YOU are wrong, because acknowledging the troll feeds it. And you did acknowledge it.
> 
> ONTOPIC: By the way does this work on iTouch?



I feel offended, someone who thinks it's better to let a smooth troll keep trolling the forum and its members than simply letting people know "its a troll" said I was wrong.

You sir, are a complete and utter idiot.

ONTOPIC: insert excuse to say this post wasn't made solely to adress Fabis94s idiocy here

(sorry, not a hypocrite, and yes I know i'm being agressive, but these guys are seriously angering me)


----------



## bimon99 (Mar 21, 2010)

is there a fix for DSTT?


----------



## Langin (Mar 21, 2010)

bimon99 said:
			
		

> is there a fix for DSTT?



NO, sorry there is not (yet)


----------



## Crazy-S (Mar 21, 2010)

Is the AK2i save issue fixed yet?


----------



## Conor (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm gonna order a acekard 2i for this, alice in wonderland, HG/SS and sonic. screw the r4


----------



## JackDeeEss (Mar 21, 2010)

Crazy-S said:
			
		

> Is the AK2i save issue fixed yet?


In the Newest Unreleased firmware.


----------



## Crazy-S (Mar 21, 2010)

Wow UNRELEASED that helps -.- *meh*


----------



## JackDeeEss (Mar 21, 2010)

Crazy-S said:
			
		

> Wow UNRELEASED that helps -.- *meh*


Your telling me. >_


----------



## Crazy-S (Mar 21, 2010)

hope they release this fix ASAP
I wanna play this game or should iI say I wanna make games^^


----------



## Delta517 (Mar 21, 2010)

How to fix the black screen problem (it doesn't fix the saving problem!):

1. Get the ROM (Don't ask, use Google!)

2. Download the fix on this site: http://bbs.supercard.sc/attachment.php?aid...WlZdVVNb0hKRnJv

3. Put the ROM and the fix in the same folder.

4. Rename the ROM to cvn-mio.nds

5. Start the x.bat file and wait some seconds, and you should have a new ROM called cvn-mio-fixed.nds with the fix.

I can confirm it working on R4!

Please credit me, if you post this guide somewhere else


----------



## geoflcl (Mar 21, 2010)

Boy, this localized version sure does help out a lot. I finally know what those daily charts are for.

It seems really weird that the United Statesian version seems to use different methods for saving than the Japanese one.
Well, now that I know that Norm fixed it in RC2, I'm all restless waiting for him to release it. Why wait to release a bunch of fixes when you could release them all one after the other as they come?
Not to be a complainer or anything...


----------



## Arp1 (Mar 21, 2010)

Delta517 said:
			
		

> How to fix the black screen problem (it doesn't fix the saving problem!):
> 
> 1. Get the ROM (Don't ask, use Google!)
> 
> ...



But that guide was taken from Godslash on the Chinese SC forum :S, oh well.
ontopic: Anyways, I've only played the old side scrolling Wario game for the GBA, so this will be pretty new to me, especially making the mini games, as many users have said it must be time consuming and take patience, which I don't have much of.


----------



## Fabis94 (Mar 21, 2010)

Never mind i won't be as douchy as Taijo...


----------



## Mars_x (Mar 21, 2010)

Arp1 said:
			
		

> Delta517 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*I highly recommend you to play any past Wario Ware games (the first one should do)
so you know what you are getting into. Wario Ware series are very specific when
it comes to its mini games.*


----------



## Metal Overlord (Mar 21, 2010)

Has the new AKAIO loader been released yet?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 21, 2010)

Metal Overlord said:
			
		

> Has the new AKAIO loader been released yet?



No. They usually try to bundle AKAIO releases with a bunch of other fixes. There's no point releasing an updated version of AKAIO for one game. Just be patient and wait for a fix.


----------



## Inunah (Mar 21, 2010)

Delta517 said:
			
		

> How to fix the black screen problem (it doesn't fix the saving problem!):
> 
> 1. Get the ROM (Don't ask, use Google!)
> 
> ...


SERIOUSLY!?


EDIT: I have an R4. IT DOESN'T FUCKING WORK.
HOW CAN YOU CONFIRM IT TO WORK ON R4 WHEN IT DOESN'T FUCKING FIX ANYTHING?!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 21, 2010)

I guess I'll download this game.

It seems good. Kind of like LittleBigPlanet for WarioWare.


----------



## Fabis94 (Mar 21, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Metal Overlord said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why isn't there? Just don't update the versions number (for example let it stay at 1.6 or whatever it is at now). And it doesn't need a huge announcement either. Just update the Loaders page saying a new game fix has been added.


----------



## Inunah (Mar 21, 2010)

Question: Why do people keep posting fixes for the JAPANESE version of the game when none of them work with the US version of the game, even after everyone says "IT DON'T FUCKING WORK, STOP SAYING IT DOES" or something?


----------



## divvy123 (Mar 21, 2010)

does this work with r4i-sdhc


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 21, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Question: Why do people keep posting fixes for the JAPANESE version of the game when none of them work with the US version of the game, even after everyone says "IT DON'T FUCKING WORK, STOP SAYING IT DOES" or something?



'Cause people are stupid. It's how the internet works.

Chill out. You're doing nothing but being a pest at the moment. Really. You're being incredibly hostile and immature. If someone is posting false information or being rude, use the Report button. Mods don't mind, it's their job. Hell, just replying to a post saying "This is just the Japanese ROM fix, it won't work here, don't bother". is not only better than going off on a rant, but it's useful and I'm sure you'll get a pat on the back for it.

And just to remind people, don't post false fixes or incorrect info. It's nothing but a red herring and you know it. There's already enough clutter here; try to limit your trash.

Anyway, I'll just wait for the next AKAIO update, although I doubt it'll be any time soon, since it's best to wait for them to bundle a bunch of game fixes in there. But hey, I've got my PSP, Infinite Space, and Pokemon to play in the mean time.

EDIT: Small rewording so it makes more sense


----------



## Inunah (Mar 21, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Inunah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That same 'fix' was posted in another thread, saying you have to use fricken 1.18 firmware with R4...... I question peoples' sanity if they're dumb enough to switch to that shit for ONE fricken game.


----------



## KoolKojoS (Mar 21, 2010)

Delta517 said:
			
		

> How to fix the black screen problem (it doesn't fix the saving problem!):
> 
> 1. Get the ROM (Don't ask, use Google!)
> 
> ...



This fix worked fine for me, but I'm not using v1.18 or whatever, I'm using this. Its funny because this fix *actually doesn't work with YSMENU*, so if you're still on v1.18 try that first, instead of Ysmenu. Ofcourse saving still doesn't work, but we're getting somewhere.
Since Ysmenu is good for running almost every other compatible game on R4, changing the main firmware for it shouldn't really be a problem, you can just run Ysmenu from the Moonshell or media button in the middle, or as a .nds file.

I tried using my 32mb Japanese save and it still didn't work.
-Also, if you're testing it, after you make the game with Wario, do not go into the D.I.Y. 1 blender like the little girl says, it freezes the game.


----------



## donelwero (Mar 21, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I question yours lady.

Sincerely, stop it. If you dont like your R4, go ask someone for money. Youve been like this ever since you registered at gbatemp. Stop being a troll. I come here to see if theres something new only to find your stupid posts.


----------



## Inunah (Mar 21, 2010)

donelwero said:
			
		

> I question yours lady.
> 
> Sincerely, stop it. If you dont like your R4, go ask someone for money. Youve been like this ever since you registered at gbatemp. Stop being a troll. I come here to see if theres something new only to find your stupid posts.



I come here to see if there's something new only to find that nobody's gonna make R4 fixes for the fucking games. There's nobody I can go to for money, and I have NOT been this way ever since I registered at GBATemp. I've been this way ever since SOMEONE hasn't gotten off their lazy ass and made fucking R4 patches. I'm not being a troll. I'm just demanding someone make patches for one of the most used carts.


----------



## worlok375 (Mar 21, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> donelwero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fix'd

Oh and yes you really have been like this since you joined. I was there. (watching you post rants and having the fact that you are a girl in your sig)


----------



## 5% (Mar 21, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> donelwero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know what they say..if you want something done, do it yourself. Plus, everyone with the R4 will benefit from your contribution. Unless of course you don't know how to create these patches..if that's the case then either learn how to do it(& contribute) or wait patiently...or bitch about it, whatever works for you


----------



## donelwero (Mar 21, 2010)

Hope RC2 gets released soon.


----------



## Delta517 (Mar 21, 2010)

KoolKojoS said:
			
		

> Delta517 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah. I think it freezes because it doesn't save the minigames you make, so when you try to start them up it doesn't find any minigame, which leads to...*drum roll*...a freeze...


----------



## Fabis94 (Mar 21, 2010)

Delta517 said:
			
		

> KoolKojoS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well imo the problem is that it doesn't save anything at all not just the mini-games. If it wouldn't just find the mini-games, but everything else would be in order then it would freeze every time you try to access, let's say, D.I.Y 2 without anything saved, on a retail game aswell. So i think it prevents any saving at all.


----------



## sYndrome13 (Mar 22, 2010)

I can confirm that the fix posted here does get the game to load on a *CycloDS Evolution* using firmware *1.58 beta 2*, but, like on other flashcarts, *the game does not save* properly. You'll have to start all over again every time you load the game.


----------



## tjsynkral (Mar 22, 2010)

sYndrome13 said:
			
		

> I can confirm that the fix posted here does get the game to load on a *CycloDS Evolution* using firmware *1.58 beta 2*, but, like on other flashcarts, *the game does not save* properly. You'll have to start all over again every time you load the game.



The fix works fine on my DSONE HC EOSP1 and the RTS feature theoretically solves the lack of save, however, DIY games (including tutorials) disappear from the shop and if you try to run them before the game realizes they've disappeared, the game freezes.


----------



## Shurebis (Mar 22, 2010)

To make it short, now ALL FLASHCARDS, except R4+YSmenu, can't save?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 22, 2010)

does that fix work with dstt?


----------



## BlueJon5 (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm lost people
so is there a fix for AKAIO ?


----------



## JoyConG (Mar 22, 2010)

BlueJon5 said:
			
		

> I'm lost people
> so is there a fix for AKAIO ?


No-one can save properly, but the game itself works.


----------



## BlueJon5 (Mar 22, 2010)

Nintendude92 said:
			
		

> BlueJon5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




darn...
thanks though


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 22, 2010)

sYndrome13 said:
			
		

> I can confirm that the fix posted here does get the game to load on a *CycloDS Evolution* using firmware *1.58 beta 2*, but, like on other flashcarts, *the game does not save* properly. You'll have to start all over again every time you load the game.



well at least we are getting some where a little bit.. and yaaaa toni's back modding the hell out of these trolls!! go toni go toni it's your b-day it's your b-day.

back on topic. anything other mini game types beside tapping? like maybe with the mic or any other ways from wario ware touched?


----------



## V!olaPlayer (Mar 22, 2010)

Okay this makes sense, but yet it doesn't. The game works without save on my AK2i. That I understand. But why? Doesn't the game itself use a 32mb save? Because I can place that as an option in the AK2i menu. The correlation isn't working out, only unless the game DOESN'T use 32mbit. Does it or does it not?


----------



## purplelettuce (Mar 22, 2010)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> back on topic. anything other mini game types beside tapping? like maybe with the mic or any other ways from wario ware touched?




nope, only tapping, so that you can play them on the wii


----------



## Orc (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## BlueJon5 (Mar 22, 2010)

thats horrbile O_O


----------



## thatoneguy101 (Mar 22, 2010)

BlueJon5 said:
			
		

> thats horrbile O_O



Shows how creative you can get with this game. Disturbing.. yet creative. You can easily create a Mario game where you avoid Para-koopas by using on screen touch controls. All it takes is a bit of time and good logic thinking. Switches are your friends.


----------



## sYndrome13 (Mar 22, 2010)

tjsynkral said:
			
		

> The fix works fine on my DSONE HC EOSP1 and the RTS feature theoretically solves the lack of save, however, DIY games (including tutorials) disappear from the shop and if you try to run them before the game realizes they've disappeared, the game freezes.


I ran into the same problem on the CycloDS Evolution (firmware 1.58 beta 2). I could download and try DIY games, but could not save them.


----------



## thegreatace (Mar 22, 2010)

thatoneguy101 said:
			
		

> BlueJon5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thats just a bit sick... honestly..
its not that creative as much as graphic... :/


----------



## divvy123 (Mar 22, 2010)

Delta517 said:
			
		

> How to fix the black screen problem (it doesn't fix the saving problem!):
> 
> 1. Get the ROM (Don't ask, use Google!)
> 
> ...


I tried this and got the fixed rom, but then i put it onto my r4i-sdhc, and the loading bar seems to get stuck when i try to load the game up, has anybody got any ideas?


----------



## uriyasama (Mar 22, 2010)

the games you make arent saved because theyre supposed to be saved on a NAND flash memory card  that comes along with the game
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WarioWare_D.I.Y.
read last paragraph of development


----------



## MG4M3R (Mar 22, 2010)

uriyasama said:
			
		

> the games you make arent saved because theyre supposed to be saved on a NAND flash memory card  that comes along with the game
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WarioWare_D.I.Y.
> read last paragraph of development




The japanese version (Made in Ore) make use of the NAND flash memory card and yet it saves.


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 22, 2010)

THAT IS FUCKIN AMAZING DUDE!!!


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Mar 22, 2010)

ì added the game to savlib.dat. check if it work, can't check it atm

download: http://www.mediafire.com/?wzzmloydm3y


----------



## Krestent (Mar 22, 2010)

uriyasama said:
			
		

> the games you make arent saved because theyre supposed to be saved on a NAND flash memory card  that comes along with the game
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WarioWare_D.I.Y.
> read last paragraph of development


Link is broken....


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Mar 22, 2010)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> ì added the game to savlib.dat. check if it work, can't check it atm
> 
> download: http://www.mediafire.com/?wzzmloydm3y



btw i forgot to tell that you probably still need to patch it (im 99.99% sure u need to)


----------



## MG4M3R (Mar 22, 2010)

Win




Lol, japanese microgames > All XD





PS.: I picked some light ones on purpose. If even YouTube allows them is ok post them, right? XD


----------



## Isabelyes (Mar 22, 2010)

Lol XD Those are epic!


----------



## Fabis94 (Mar 22, 2010)

Aww cmon still no fix?


----------



## arielp (Mar 22, 2010)

tattar8 said:
			
		

> uriyasama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sstew (Mar 22, 2010)

This game any good? Anyone actually played it yet


----------



## Crazy-S (Mar 22, 2010)

whats now is there a fix for the AK2i I´m looking at Normmatt^^


----------



## Jason5877 (Mar 22, 2010)

There is a fix for the supercard DS One EOS here - http://forum.supercard.sc/thread-5630-1-1.html and you can save, you need to download the ds1patch.zip and copy the files on to micro sd and use the clean rom that is 128mb


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 22, 2010)

Crazy-S said:
			
		

> whats now is there a fix for the AK2i I´m looking at Normmatt^^




YES there is...and I'm sure he is getting annoyed of people whining for the fix / the updated firmware..

wait for a few more games to be released...then he will release it..

it's frivolous to release a complete Release Candidate 2 for JUST one game...besides...they are working out more bugs and fixing them...so the RC2 will not just have Warioware DIY fixed ..but have other issues that are holding RC1 down..


----------



## sfg (Mar 22, 2010)

It has just been fixed for CycloDS with 1.58 Final.


----------



## Fosya117 (Mar 22, 2010)

SuperCard and CycloDS already released fix and AceKard still waiting  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Couldn't Normmatt release it too if "problem is fixed", cause WarioWare is a "big" game and I don't wanna wait until he fix next "100 in 1 mini-game" and "Top Model 2800".

ARRRRRRRGH!!!!!!


----------



## AshuraZro (Mar 22, 2010)

Fosya117 said:
			
		

> SuperCard and CycloDS already released fix and AceKard still waiting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Show some patience. Why should he release an updated loader immediately? Honestly, just wait for the next public release of AKAIO.


----------



## badgerkins (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm really not too bothered about getting a fix before the end of the month. Got plenty enough games to keep me occupied (HeartGold, Infinite Space, AA:Investigations, etc).


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 22, 2010)

so Cyclo team fixed the save problem?


damn...i'm starting to get a little antsy now..



maybe make a patch or something


----------



## Dr Eggman (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm waiting for EZ-Flash, surprised not that many people have said it.
Mbmax said tomorrow (tuesday) no?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 22, 2010)

WAIT.

Fixes don't appear instantly, and the people making them aren't you personal slaves, just be patient and show some confidence in them. They'll release a fix if/when they want to. And if there's no fix, you can always buy a new flashcart.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 22, 2010)

we know acekard will fix it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it's just when 

@Overlord Nadrian..


that post above is for thewh whining users here who are begging / ining for a fix/ updated firmware right?


----------



## LUGiA (Mar 22, 2010)

works on AK2i just waiting for release (hope it released this week)


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 22, 2010)

that would be pretty epic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





oh..

is it true that Warioware D.I.Y for DSiWare (u know its comming)

will support ACC music, pictures and DSi stuff?

cause i just might buy the DSi version since it can do more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(when I get it back from Nintendo >_


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 22, 2010)

double post


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 22, 2010)

sfg said:
			
		

> It has just been fixed for CycloDS with 1.58 Final.








And this is why I haven't changed cards in three years. Bought new ones, but just more of the same. 

Now, if you'll excuse me, I'm going to go play some WarioWare D.I.Y


----------



## divvy123 (Mar 22, 2010)

the patched file doesnt work for r4i-sdhc, any ideas anyone


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 22, 2010)

GeekyGuy said:
			
		

> sfg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




you don't need to brag for fucks sake!


----------



## Burgess_101 (Mar 22, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> GeekyGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no need to retaliate we're gettin a bit frustraited


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 22, 2010)

like I said before...if the DSi Version has more features...I might just actually *GASP* _*BUY*_ it o.O


----------



## Fabis94 (Mar 22, 2010)

Wow way to go, the Cyclo team can release the fix when it's made, but others can't. Call me a whiner or whatever you want, but the idea of "not releasing a fix just because there was another version released recently" is plain retarded.


----------



## Fosya117 (Mar 22, 2010)

Fabis94 said:
			
		

> Call me a whiner or whatever you want, but the idea of "not releasing a fix just because there was another version released recently" is plain retarded.



Thats what I'm talking about. If they don't want to release new loader, why cant they release fix for Wario only instead?


----------



## uriyasama (Mar 22, 2010)

there isn't warioware d.i.y for dsiware there is one for wiiware which has 90 built in microgames and allows you to download microgames built in the ds warioware diy


----------



## sfg (Mar 22, 2010)

Fabis94 said:
			
		

> Wow way to go, the Cyclo team can release the fix when it's made, but others can't. Call me a whiner or whatever you want, but the idea of "not releasing a fix just because there was another version released recently" is plain retarded.



I assume you're talking about AKAIO? 

Well, you see, the AKAIO team is not obligated to provide you with fixes. As far as I know they don't get payed for Acekard sales. Have you seen what's written on the loaders page? http://akaio.gbatemp.net/loaders/ 

"(Updated/Uploaded and Supported/Unsupported as we please)"

On the other hand, if Cyclo team would do the same it would cause bad reputation and lost sales. 

I payed to have official support. You paid to be at the whim of an unofficial team. That's all there is to it.


----------



## Zenith94 (Mar 22, 2010)

Why doesn't someone just make a save fix!!!!! We don't need a whole new firmware replacement for each card just make a save fix patch!!!!


----------



## Langin (Mar 22, 2010)

sfg said:
			
		

> Fabis94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL http://akaio.gbatemp.net/nloaders/ YOU have the OLD loader page!


----------



## Taijo (Mar 22, 2010)

Fabis94 said:
			
		

> Wow way to go, the Cyclo team can release the fix when it's made, but others can't. Call me a whiner or whatever you want, but the idea of "not releasing a fix just because there was another version released recently" is plain retarded.
> 
> Funny, after our previous divergence, but I wholly agree with you on this.
> 
> ...



It's not that they aren't obligated, it's just that it is done (or so they say) and its kind of a weird feeling to know that it is and not knowing why it isn't released yet. It makes me want to call them meanies =p (edit: some of you said they will wait for more game fixes, but come on, this isn't ModelPrincess 2010 here)

But in any case you're right. They will release it when they want to and there's nothing we can do about it besides not understanding that choice.

Also, I don't care what any of us payed for. That last sentense just sounds like you're angry that some unnoficial team does the job better than your official support most of the time.


----------



## Burgess_101 (Mar 22, 2010)

If your annoyed play this it has blood and stuff http://www.freewebarcade.com/game/the-torture-game/ its actually fun... strangely


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 22, 2010)

I can see this topic going downhill ಠ_ಠ....


----------



## sfg (Mar 22, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> That last sentense just sounds like you're angry that some unnoficial team does the job better than your official support most of the time.
> 
> Really? I wanted it to sound like I'm happy that I'm NOT at the whim of an unofficial team. I'd hate to have an "Ashley" pulled on me.
> 
> QUOTELOL http://akaio.gbatemp.net/nloaders/  YOU have the OLD loader page!



Irrelevant. The same message (that they update whenever they please) is on that page too.


----------



## Taijo (Mar 22, 2010)

sfg said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, okay. One of the side effects of text based communication I guess.

Points for the simple justification to what might have been perceived as a provocation.


----------



## donelwero (Mar 22, 2010)

I think Normmatt is waiting for shin megami tensei to be released, maybe it has AP too, and he will be forced to make another fix, so if it was me, id be waiting for SMT to be released, so i can give a substantial update to users.

Im still playing infinite space, so no worries.


----------



## V-King (Mar 22, 2010)

Quick question:

Is there a fix for M3 DS Real yet?

Also which flashcards can play this game yet?
I still have an Acecard 2 lying somewhere around here, too.


----------



## Zenith94 (Mar 22, 2010)

V-King said:
			
		

> Quick question:
> 
> Is there a fix for M3 DS Real yet?
> 
> ...



I think the Supercard DS One with EVO is the only one that can play the clean rom with saving and everything working. 

There is a patch to play it on any other it just won't save. I think the acecard may have a savefix but idk.


----------



## uriyasama (Mar 22, 2010)

Is someone working on a fix for r4?


----------



## V!olaPlayer (Mar 22, 2010)

Well, nobody saw this the first time...



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Okay this makes sense, but yet it doesn't. The game works without save on my AK2i. That I understand. But why? Doesn't the game itself use a 32mb save? Because I can place that as an option in the AK2i menu. The correlation isn't working out, only unless the game DOESN'T use 32mbit. Does it or does it not?



Any help? Please?


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 22, 2010)

uriyasama said:
			
		

> Is someone working on a fix for r4?


Nope, definitely not.


----------



## sfg (Mar 22, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Also which flashcards can play this game yet?



CycloDS.

Apparently, SuperCard too.


----------



## donelwero (Mar 22, 2010)

I think Normmatt is waiting for shin megami tensei to be released, maybe it has AP too, and he will be forced to make another fix, so if it was me, id be waiting for SMT to be released, so i can give a substantial update to users.

Im still playing infinite space, so no worries.


----------



## stvlite (Mar 22, 2010)

This reminds me of another game that didn't work: Daigasso Band Brothers DX
It didn't work at first because it required a 8MB save file for all songs downloaded.
But then someone uploaded their save file on the thread. However, wi-fi wouldn't work because of a security system that Nintendo put in place.

Is it possible for someone to upload their savefile from a card that has Warioware D.I.Y. working?


----------



## Krisboo (Mar 22, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Is it possible for someone to upload their savefile from a card that has Warioware D.I.Y. working?



This! Can someone upload a sav so we can all play this game >:


----------



## V!olaPlayer (Mar 22, 2010)

20 members reading this topic and no one neither has a working save nor can answer my question? It's up there ^^.


----------



## sYndrome13 (Mar 22, 2010)

sfg said:
			
		

> It has just been fixed for CycloDS with 1.58 Final.


I can confirm this.

I haven't been able to download any microgames, so I don't know if the save file keeps downloaded games, but I can confirm that it loads and saves progress.

UPDATE: The game (trimmed ROM of the US version) does save microgames transferred from another DS using CycloDS Evolution firmware 1.58 final.

The online games "store" was offline when I tried to access it, so I couldn't test saving of downloaded games. But I imagine if the game saves microgames transferred from one DS to another, it'll save microgames downloaded from Nintendo WFC.


----------



## donelwero (Mar 22, 2010)

I think Normmatt is waiting for shin megami tensei to be released, maybe it has AP too, and he will be forced to make another fix, so if it was me, id be waiting for SMT to be released, so i can give a substantial update to users.

Im still playing infinite space, so no worries.


----------



## Skyzoboy (Mar 22, 2010)

Here my working save (CycloDS 1.8 Final) : http://rapidshare.com/files/366917385/WarioWare_D.I.Y.sav

I played only one level. Hope it helps


----------



## Fosya117 (Mar 22, 2010)

donelwero said:
			
		

> I think Normmatt is waiting for shin megami tensei to be released, maybe it has AP too, and he will be forced to make another fix, so if it was me, id be waiting for SMT to be released, so i can give a substantial update to users.
> 
> Im still playing infinite space, so no worries.



What's the point to post the same post again and again?


----------



## sYndrome13 (Mar 23, 2010)

Has anyone else connected to Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection? When I connected, it said that the Games shop is closed. It was opened yesterday, so I have to wonder if Nintendo closed it down when they got wind of the ROM getting early.


----------



## mew2ds (Mar 23, 2010)

Skyzoboy said:
			
		

> Here my working save (CycloDS 1.8 Final) : http://rapidshare.com/files/366917385/WarioWare_D.I.Y.sav
> 
> I played only one level. Hope it helps




tested on ackard 2i akaio 1.6rc1 and it did not work, starts a new game...


----------



## liltorchic (Mar 23, 2010)

So, I know there will probably be a fix for the game-saving soon, but will we ever be able to save our games? Will I perhaps have to.. *gasp* Buy it?!


----------



## tjsynkral (Mar 23, 2010)

Fosya117 said:
			
		

> SuperCard and CycloDS already released fix and AceKard still waiting
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry... Maybe you should get a SuperCard  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




AceKard gets the best rank in the poll but... waits the longest to play a new game. Explain that to me.


----------



## tjsynkral (Mar 23, 2010)

liltorchic said:
			
		

> So, I know there will probably be a fix for the game-saving soon, but will we ever be able to save our games? Will I perhaps have to.. *gasp* Buy it?!



If you order a SuperCard or Cyclo from a USA vendor you'll probably still have it before the game is released...


----------



## liltorchic (Mar 23, 2010)

Cyclo has the ablilty to save the microgames?


----------



## tjsynkral (Mar 23, 2010)

liltorchic said:
			
		

> Cyclo has the ablilty to save the microgames?



I can only vouch for the SuperCard, personally, but if you browse the threads there's reports of it working on Cyclo. SuperCard has the nice RTS menu and stuff though.


----------



## HaloBenish (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm usually quite happy with my Acekard2i and they fixed the Japanese version of the game relatively quick so I'm keeping faith that they'll have the new loaders soon. They have said that they have it running in the newest loader.


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 23, 2010)

From what I can tell this is working perfectly on the new stable firmware for Cyclo. Still requires a 32MB save file which is a royal pain in the arse but it's working at least. Will continue to test overnight and let you know if I find any faults. But it seems to be functioning the same as any other game I put in my DS, so it should save microgames just fine.


----------



## liltorchic (Mar 23, 2010)

Might as well get cyclo, i'm tired of ezfalsh anyway


----------



## geoflcl (Mar 23, 2010)

sYndrome13 said:
			
		

> Has anyone else connected to Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection? When I connected, it said that the Games shop is closed. It was opened yesterday, so I have to wonder if Nintendo closed it down when they got wind of the ROM getting early.



Well, that game isn't even _OUT_ yet. It'd be a waste of time and money to keep game servers up without the game.

IN OTHER NEWS, Geoflcl thinks it's a dumb idea to release a bunch of fixes all at once instead of one at a time as they are needed. I've said it before, and I'll say it again.


----------



## JoyConG (Mar 23, 2010)

tjsynkral said:
			
		

> Fosya117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We're normally the first, when its loader related.

This is the first time we've had to wait, that I remember. I'm not complaining.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 23, 2010)

the game IS out...its on GameStop Shelves right now..checked yesterday


----------



## YayMii (Mar 23, 2010)

Just a question.
Are we able to use the NinSoft store with our flashcarts once the games actually come out (and the save problem is fixed)? Or is there a possibility that Nintendo can IP-ban us?


----------



## sYndrome13 (Mar 23, 2010)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> Well, that game isn't even _OUT_ yet. It'd be a waste of time and money to keep game servers up without the game.
> 
> IN OTHER NEWS, Geoflcl thinks it's a dumb idea to release a bunch of fixes all at once instead of one at a time as they are needed. I've said it before, and I'll say it again.


I agree. Still, it's odd that the servers were up yesterday and down today.

Now that I think of it, though, I was using a ROM patched with a fix designed for the Japanese version to access Nintendo WFC yesterday. Some of the content I was able to access included Japanese characters.

So maybe the US WFC games "store" hasn't opened yet and I accidentally accessed the Japanese store instead.

EDIT: Nope, it wasn't the Japanese store. I accessed the Japanese store with the Japanese version of the game and it was entirely different (and had many, many more titles). I'm guessing they were doing some testing to prepare for the US launch yesterday and shut it down today. That's my guess, anyway.


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 23, 2010)

I wonder what percentage of the games made on this are gonna have a sort of 'click to move the tentacles' feel to them...


----------



## ShadowLink92 (Mar 23, 2010)

Has anyone found a fix for EZ Flash Vi yet?


----------



## mattyw (Mar 23, 2010)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> sYndrome13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, at my akaio 1.6 it opened the store some days ago(didn't play it after that). maybe a trimmed rom doesn't work? I used an untrimmed rom.


----------



## purplelettuce (Mar 23, 2010)

I can verify that the store can't be accessed right now.  

Using CycloEvo, untrimmed rom, fully functional for saving, saving games, and game progress.

The store has 2 options.

Games
(Currently closed.)
The shipping guy says "Lame!  Looks like the game-store owner is taking the day off!"


Design Challenge
(We are currently not taking Theme entries...)
The shipping guy says "Huh.  There are no challenges going on right now.  Check back later, OK?"



On that note, for those who have a working system right now, my FC is  1162-2041-5613.
I'd like to check to see if file sharing works with the new Cyclo release


----------



## Normmatt (Mar 23, 2010)

purplelettuce said:
			
		

> I can verify that the store can't be accessed right now.
> 
> Using CycloEvo, untrimmed rom, fully functional for saving, saving games, and game progress.
> 
> ...



Store works fine for me on latest AKAIO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: They apparently closed it


----------



## uriyasama (Mar 23, 2010)

Someone tried importing a save from the Japanese warioware?


----------



## Crazy-S (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi sry for asking again but is there an available save fix for the AK2i?


----------



## berlinka (Mar 23, 2010)

No mate.

I was wondering if anybody has had contact with that normmat guy from AKAIO. I mean it's brilliant he does all this as a unofficial source, but everybody here is asking questions about the new loader. Does he not like communicating with other people? 

And also, what makes him a sort of leading guy when it comes to making games work? Is there nothing any other than him can do?


----------



## Zparks (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm looking forward to this game; got an AK2i as it is. 
In all honesty it's annoying the hell out of me having people constantly asking 'is it out yet?' 
Simply put; Be Patient. It will come in due time. 
We also should note that Normmat likely doesn't get paid for his support with Akaio and as such shouldn't have to put up with people constantly pestering and begging for him to fix things. 
If anything I think it's quite disrespectful; and as such I could understand him not releasing the loader untill 1.6 RC2, and I can understand why he keeps quiet. I'd hate to be bothered every 5 seconds for the same thing.
Before whining about stuff; try and consider what you'ld do in their situation.


----------



## Taijo (Mar 23, 2010)

berlinka said:
			
		

> No mate.
> 
> I was wondering if anybody has had contact with that normmat guy from AKAIO. I mean it's brilliant he does all this as a unofficial source, but everybody here is asking questions about the new loader. Does he not like communicating with other people?
> 
> And also, what makes him a sort of leading guy when it comes to making games work? Is there nothing any other than him can do?



I guess he communicates, he just posted something a bit above this.

I never thought of that, probably other people can do what he does, but dont bother. I'm just glad there's someone who bothers - this game has reminded me of what it's like not to have support for your cart.

Feels bad, man.


----------



## Orc (Mar 23, 2010)

Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## Hyborix3 (Mar 23, 2010)

I'd wish that the japanese games can be ported through the US. They really made good games like Pokemon and some RPG games


----------



## Opium (Mar 23, 2010)

purplelettuce said:
			
		

> I can verify that the store can't be accessed right now.
> 
> Using CycloEvo, untrimmed rom, fully functional for saving, saving games, and game progress.
> 
> ...



The store was working before. I've downloaded a few microgames from it. There's about 9 up on it atm. Perhaps it's closed because they're adding to it?


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 23, 2010)

Orc said:
			
		

> Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## Sumea (Mar 23, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> Orc said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Spoiler: NSFW


That one is awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, one with Megurine luka.

Shit these guys have time at their hand.

Works on my cyclo before acekard... mmm.


----------



## Evilpunk (Mar 23, 2010)

Orc said:
			
		

> Spoiler: NSFW



This must've taken hours to do! Very creative!


----------



## EyeZ (Mar 23, 2010)

Orc said:
			
		

> Spoiler: NSFW



I'm sure there will be more of this to follow once everybody has this game up and running correctly


----------



## gokuguy (Mar 23, 2010)

Have they fixed the sav problem on this game yet for AK2?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 23, 2010)

gokuguy said:
			
		

> Have they fixed the sav problem on this game yet for AK2?





NO NO NO NO NO NO NO (and finally....) *NOOOOOOO!!!!!!*





Peole like you who keep pestering for the fix are probably pissing off normatt...knowing his lauguage and personality on his forums...he might just hold it longer just cause people won't shut up about the AKAIO RC2 release

_*BE PATIENT AND WAiT FOR IT.*_


----------



## berlinka (Mar 23, 2010)

Yes, yes, I can see that. 

But mr normatt just commented in this very topic!! He can answer some of the question in this topic then can't he? He said he had fixed the problem. Well, excellent. If he wants to wait with releasing it, fine by me. If he wants to fix other games first, excellent, no problem. But why in heavens name does he come on here and doesn't give some sort of indication? 

As a result of that people start talking things like "ooooh don't piss him off, or you won't get shit". I hate that. 

Again, Normatt, you're a fine bloke for doing what you do. But can't you tell the acekard clan what's happening? Or maybe even explain how to do it our selves? ;-)

PS: I hope he actually DID fix it...


----------



## Langin (Mar 23, 2010)

I am a very patient guy but I hate waiting(dunno why) but Normmatt could you *PRETTY PLEASE *give use the status of the project maybe when you are releasing it?

I know I have been banned on youre forum for a good reason but please give us a bit more info!


----------



## MG4M3R (Mar 23, 2010)

Spoiler: NSFW








Eroge microgames are everywhere lol


----------



## Fosya117 (Mar 23, 2010)

Normatt should say just *1 word* like "tomorrow" or "week", *THATS ALL*. We dont wanna anything more. This is selfishly...


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 23, 2010)

agreed...i'm not a noob whining for the release of Release Canidate 2..or pestering people but...at LEAST give a ETA when it's finished..so we have something to look forward too...because I might actually buy this game...(it was calling to me at gamestop but that almost 40 dollar price tag said...fuck it. just wait) XD

PS: maybe someone can decrypt the firmware and see what the team did to make the gave save...

actually..come to think of it...the Made In Ore save fix was made into a patch(Miopatch) BEFORE it was released as firmware update fixes 

maybe it can be the opposite here


----------



## KevInChester (Mar 23, 2010)

If you all keep pestering then perhaps the AKAIO update will be pushed back each time, just have some patience, I'm sure there are some other games you could all play in the meantime.


----------



## pilotwangs (Mar 23, 2010)

KevInChester said:
			
		

> If you all keep pestering then perhaps the AKAIO update will be pushed back each time, just have some patience, I'm sure there are some other games you could all play in the meantime.






I'm not here to pester for the update or anything, but wouldn't it make more sense to release it now if there are so many people whining about the patch.

I mean, if Normatt was getting annoyed by all the people asking for the update, then wouldn't it make more sense to just release it rather than wait each time people ask for it, because then they'll just be more comments posted each day.

Normatt is free to do what he wants and I understand that, i'm extremely greatful that he works on and releases AKAIO, all i'm saying is that if he was holding back the patch due to all the comments asking for it, it's probably not the right thing to do. That's not to say that that is what he is doing, but that's what some people are implying.

It's cool by me though, I can wait for a fix, I need to do some revision anyways.


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Mar 23, 2010)

To be fair if the fix is technically made but they're not releasing the update yet, asking for a general idea of when to expect the release isn't unreasonable. It's kind of cruel to say "yeah I fixed it but I don't feel like releasing that to you yet, you'll get it someday but I don't know when. Deal with it." 

All they're asking for is an ETA.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 23, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> 40 dollar


That's cheaper than buying any game in Belgium, you should be happy you can get it at such a low price. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, you already pirate a bunch of other games, I suppose, so using $40 of the huge amount of money you've already saved from not buying them isn't hard


----------



## Gh0sti (Mar 23, 2010)

i dont want to read through all of this, does DIY work on akaio 1.6 rc1?


----------



## Pendor (Mar 23, 2010)

Fosya117 said:
			
		

> Normatt should say just *1 word* like "tomorrow" or "week", *THATS ALL*. We dont wanna anything more. This is selfishly...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jap games (both shared and from the store) work fine on the US release. Importing (via yasu's Miotool) seems to be working too.


----------



## Taijo (Mar 23, 2010)

Pendor said:
			
		

> Stop whining. Normmatt doesn't owe you shit and he's not getting paid to do it.
> 
> He'll release the updates whenever he wants, period.



Too bad for you, everyone has alredy realised that. People are only commenting and giving their own personal opinion on the morale of keeping the fix from the public. Notice that many of us actually include in our posts something along the lines of "but I thank normatt and keep waiting".

I'm sick of the no pay no whine attitude around here.


----------



## gokuguy (Mar 23, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> gokuguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, first of all, I appreciate very much what Normatt does for us. He is awesome. 2nd, I just found out the game was ripped today... I don't know much about this one at all. I really dont care when it is fixed, I just wanted to see if there was already a fix for it.


----------



## Fosya117 (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm planning to write AceKard support about this situation.
Thanks Normatt for everything, but I paid money for their flash cart and I want to play new games like SuperCard and CycloDS owners do. They should update *OFFICIAL*, cause it's their job.
I want to have full support and to stop waiting for someone somewhere to release his unofficial firmware when he actually wants to do that.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 23, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it's a hell of a lot harder if you're unemployed...which I am trying to change..


but futhermore....

...I can see this thread going downhill *?_?* X2


----------



## Taijo (Mar 23, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> I can see this thread going downhill ?_? X2



Didn't you say that before? Stop doing that, it's normal and healthy for there to be conflict >_>


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 23, 2010)

I thought conflicts and flaming gets topics closed


----------



## Taijo (Mar 23, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> I thought conflicts and flaming gets topics closed



Well, I meant conflict in the sense that people aren't agreeing with eachother for fear of scolding or accepting when someone tells them to shup up because they aren't paying when they simply said whats on their mind.

That kind of conflict, is good!


----------



## Pendor (Mar 23, 2010)

Taijo said:
			
		

> Pendor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A "thank you" doesn't change anything. A whine is still a whine.

And morale means nothing.

Fact is you're not entitled to whine or request anything. 

Get over it already and be fucking patient.


----------



## LeonardoGolden (Mar 23, 2010)

I think I'll laugh my ass off if the M3 team release their elusive HG/SS fix WITH DIY included in the update later this week and Normatt doesn't.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 23, 2010)

LeonardoGolden said:
			
		

> I think I'll laugh my ass off if the M3 team release their elusive HG/SS fix WITH DIY included in the update later this week and Normatt doesn't.




LOL. RLY.

this might be a first that Team AceKard beats AKAIO ..

I still have faith in Normatt though...

the reason why AKAIO RC2 has not been released yet is to fix more bugs...


----------



## Fabis94 (Mar 23, 2010)

What really sucks is the official AK Team. Ok well they don't suck that much because they released this great cart, but they have very (and i mean VERY) bad support. 

But well it's always better to have all the good carts, not just one


----------



## Fosya117 (Mar 23, 2010)

Why are you so sure Normatt doesn't get paid for his work?

Did he say so?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 23, 2010)

I don't think Normatt is getting paid...

but yet again...his support for AKAIO im sure improves AceKard's sales...maybe he is getting sick of this shit getting nothing for it or something..I dont know O_O


----------



## Taijo (Mar 23, 2010)

Pendor said:
			
		

> Taijo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True, a thank you does not make it not a whine. True, Morale means nothing.

I am indeed not entitled to request anything.

You fail though, when you tell me I'm not entitled to whine. I can whine about whatever I want. There will be consequences sure, but I can. In this particular case though, I don't even consider that I and other are whining.

So we come to what me and you consider a whine, obviously different things. Nothing I can do about that.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 23, 2010)

lots of people quit due to funds of lack of interest / Motivation.

Dark_aleX

Infantile Paralyzer (Rest in Fucking Peace "WiFi VoiceChatClient 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

just to name a few...


hopefully AKAIO won't be in that list o_o

because after all...i'm sure he gets nothing for it. and all he get's is just a "thanks" every once in a while on here most likely


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 23, 2010)

WE HAVE A RELEASE DATE 


_*"Soonish"*_


http://normmatt.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=324 (which was posted last week on the 15th)

that sounds promising....

give it another week guys


----------



## Isabelyes (Mar 23, 2010)

That was already-ish posted, wasn't it?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 23, 2010)

some people don't read almost 30 pages of bullshit.


----------



## pilotwangs (Mar 23, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> WE HAVE A RELEASE DATE
> 
> 
> _*"Soonish"*_
> ...




I already posted that link a while back, but yeah, I guess it's promising.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 23, 2010)

pilotwangs said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol

I didn't copy off your link..i just Googled AKAIO 1.6 RC2

when a page exceeds over 10 pages..I dont read the rest


----------



## Pendor (Mar 23, 2010)

Taijo said:
			
		

> Pendor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What YOU consider is irrelevant here and I honestly see no point in arguing semantics with you.

Stop trying to grow your e-penis and just let it go, man.

I'm off, you ruined the topic anyway.


----------



## pilotwangs (Mar 23, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> pilotwangs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah, I know you didn't copy off my link, and I understand why you wouldn't want to read 10+ pages of bullshit, but still, you could have checked.


Anywho, I can't be bothered getting into an arguement, there are enough on this thread already.


----------



## Taijo (Mar 23, 2010)

Pendor said:
			
		

> Taijo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOAH, I thought I had ended that in a nice way, I agreed with you and pointed out why we will not agree on that one point.

I'm sorry I ruined this topic people, I'll shut up now.


----------



## GreenBanana (Mar 23, 2010)

penthaler said:
			
		

> Works on AK, but have troubles with making sav file.
> Fixed in new build of AKAIO (not rlsd yet -> wait for RC2 or next rls of 1.6)
> 
> It's not fixed until it's released, stupid.
> ...



Which is why forums are inherently retarded.


----------



## yusuo (Mar 23, 2010)

any news on rc2, i know its not owed to me before you start slating me for it i was just wondering if we had any news


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 23, 2010)

yusuo said:
			
		

> any news on rc2, i know its not owed to me before you start slating me for it i was just wondering if we had any news




the news will be on the front page of GBATEMP..or maybe a save fix patch will be posted here....

k thx


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 23, 2010)

holy crap...this game isn't actually out yet...O_O

it's real release date is on the 28-29th...


how the hell did GameStop have it!?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 23, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> holy crap...this game isn't actually out yet...O_O
> 
> it's real release date is on the 28-29th...
> 
> ...


Real release date doesn't always equal the date stores get it or start selling it. They get it a couple of days early to make sure nothing's missing. That's why early dumps exist too, a bunch of dumpers work at some gaming store and when they get the games early they (try to) dump them.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Mar 23, 2010)

Awesome, this game has been dumped! Now all I have to do is wait for a crack, good luck Akaio team.


----------



## Burgess_101 (Mar 23, 2010)

shin megami tensei rom is almost out.
so if akaio is waitin for this game before release of the akaio then it might be out very soon


----------



## JackDeeEss (Mar 23, 2010)

Job done, comment not needed anymore.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 23, 2010)

..cool Strange Journey is out...

maybe this will give Normatt some incentive to release the updated firmware...

it will fix TWO good games...


----------



## Burgess_101 (Mar 23, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> wow...some people don't think >_


----------



## Fosya117 (Mar 23, 2010)

Shin megami tensei is out.

May I play Wario, Normatt, please?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 23, 2010)

**Downloading Strange Journey now**

lol Strange Journey for a Strange Looking box cover 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





NEWS' HERE > http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=216...p;#entry2695969


----------



## Langin (Mar 23, 2010)

:watches sleepy to its pc screen: wow I never thought of this, but I think akaio rc2 wil be released tomorrow.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I need some sleep(or not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) But I may leave....

edit: NOW, and wario ware is funny, my painting arts are worst lol I painted a ``monster``.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 23, 2010)

SMT : SJ may be the ROM that Normatt was waiting on RC2 for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





so that WARIOWARE can be played on AceKards..

(there. I said "warioware")


----------



## Langin (Mar 23, 2010)

:couch: then he would have released it yesterday. cos he fixed it already! Now I am watching diy 101


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 23, 2010)

[from here > http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=216...p;#entry2696035]



			
				isabelyes said:
			
		

> AP. Shit.
> 
> Does anyone know if it's only having save corruptions on Acekards, or also on other flashcards?
> 
> ...



so now that the last good DS game worth fixing has come out....most likely Normatt will release AKAIO 1.6 RC2 "soonish" so that he will not have to release ANOTHER update for the "other" game above


SO WE CAN SAVE ON WARIOWARE


----------



## Fabis94 (Mar 23, 2010)

Well then let's hope he fixes Shin Megami Tensei and then releases RC2


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 23, 2010)

Fabis94 said:
			
		

> Well then let's hope he fixes Shin Megami Tensei and then releases RC2




sounds like a plan...

cause even SMT: SJ on supercard is working and saving on newest firmware...so this means that the file size standard was changed for ALL GAMES.


----------



## uriyasama (Mar 23, 2010)

i dont understand why to make a firmware update which is for only one card instead of making a fix which is for all cards?


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Mar 23, 2010)

uriyasama said:
			
		

> i dont understand why to make a firmware update which is for only one card instead of making a fix which is for all cards?


Different cards have different firmware. A fix that makes the game work on one cards firmware won't necessarily make it work for another card. A "universal" fix isn't always possible. Sometimes it requires an update in the firmware.


----------



## Zenith94 (Mar 23, 2010)

uriyasama said:
			
		

> i dont understand why to make a firmware update which is for only one card instead of making a fix which is for all cards?



Yea me too but I think its this: The save file is so big you can't just make a fix since all of the cards work and save differently.


----------



## Hypershad12 (Mar 23, 2010)

uriyasama said:
			
		

> i dont understand why to make a firmware update which is for only one card instead of making a fix which is for all cards?


I suppose it asserts some dominance. And every flashcard is different in it's own way.


----------



## edes (Mar 23, 2010)

Brawler said:
			
		

> :couch: then he would have released it yesterday. cos he fixed it already! Now I am watching diy 101


still has some glitches in it


----------



## mew2ds (Mar 23, 2010)

any idea when RC2 will come out (in pacific time)?


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Mar 23, 2010)

Nope. No one knows. All that's known is "soon" and everyone's just gonna have to live with that.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 23, 2010)

mew2ds said:
			
		

> any idea when RC2 will come out (in pacific time)?



"Soonish"


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 23, 2010)

Game is damn fun. I played for a long time, but finally decided to stop. Sucks that no save = lots of lost work. But at least it never freezes, haha.

I'm almost considering buying this. It definitely deserves it anyways.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 23, 2010)

Cool...

I'm waiting it out


----------



## Orc (Mar 23, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! This made me smile. But the Strange Journey thread is this way.

And no, the battle is like old MEGATEN games.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 23, 2010)

LOL i have both threads open XD


----------



## Zenith94 (Mar 24, 2010)

Does anyone know how to make it so if you tap the stage you lose the game?


----------



## Dark-Aries (Mar 24, 2010)

Zenith94 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how to make it so if you tap the stage you lose the game?



Depends. Do you have an actual stage drawn or do you mean the background? Like the full window.


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 24, 2010)

Zenith94 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how to make it so if you tap the stage you lose the game?



Trigger = Tap anywhere
Action = Lose

Easy.

I'm loving this game so far. I just finished making a game in which a young couple are standing on the edge of a cliff, staring at the sunset, love hearts overhead. A nice, peaceful, gentle game. Until you tap anywhere on the screen and an anvil falls on the girl, changing her artwork into that of a splat as the guy looks on in horror. I'm considering editing the final game so as soon as the victory conditions are filled, the word 'PWNED' appears in big red letters.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 24, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Zenith94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




THATS IT.

i'm buying a Cyclo when I get the cash >_


----------



## LeonardoGolden (Mar 24, 2010)

Awww
they changed a butt icon to a rocket icon

HACK TO CHANGE THE BUTT ICON BACK PLZ


----------



## tjsynkral (Mar 24, 2010)

SuperCard EOS SP2 is out. Full support for WarioWare DIY, faster IO, and still has in-game menu/RTS. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Every night I cry in my pillow that I don't have an Acekard with AKAIO instead.

Wait, no I don't.


----------



## HaloBenish (Mar 24, 2010)

This is the first time I've been disappointed with my Acekard. This and Shin Megami have been fixed for 1.6RC2 but it's taking quite a while to get released. At least it's still got better support than R4.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 24, 2010)

HaloBenish said:
			
		

> This is the first time I've been disappointed with my Acekard. This and Shin Megami have been fixed for 1.6RC2 but it's taking quite a while to get released. At least it's still got better support than R4.




i'm planning on getting a cyclo...when AKAIO decides to take a slow shit.

I can have the better updates


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 24, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> HaloBenish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right now 1.6 is still under development when its in its FINAL release you will be getting loader updates a few hours after releases, its happened with all versions of akAIO.


----------



## maxmouse2008 (Mar 24, 2010)

Really stupid question, but when you download games, is there a "pool" to pick from, or is it just peoples FCs


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 24, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




well it can be "Under Development" while I enjoy the newest game on my future CycloDS...wait...shit. its not DSi Compatible. fuck.


----------



## uriyasama (Mar 24, 2010)

is there any loader for akaio or supercard for r4?


----------



## kohkindachi (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey guys, just wanna confirm does it works and save on M3i?


----------



## tjsynkral (Mar 24, 2010)

uriyasama said:
			
		

> is there any loader for akaio or supercard for r4?



Try DLing EOS SP2 and rename to SCFW.NDS and run it... But all reports I've seen are that commercial ROMs will not run.


----------



## uriyasama (Mar 24, 2010)

i tried it the top screen looked fine at first then became black and the touch screen was black and had a window saying text and in the corner there were two words one on another

what is the problem


----------



## regnad (Mar 24, 2010)

EZ-Flash V kernel fixing this game is now out: http://ezflash.sosuke.com/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=16074


----------



## Fluto (Mar 24, 2010)

LeonardoGolden said:
			
		

> Awww
> they changed a butt icon to a rocket icon
> 
> HACK TO CHANGE THE BUTT ICON BACK PLZ




I NO I SAW THAT TOO I WAS SOOO PISSED


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Mar 24, 2010)

So, I take it no progress on the R4+YS?


----------



## Zenith94 (Mar 24, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Zenith94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That wouldn't work because even if you tap the asteroid (an object set to tap, turn on switch), it loses the game.


----------



## Daimos (Mar 24, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> That wouldn't work because even if you tap the asteroid (an object set to tap, turn on switch), it loses the game.



One possible solution is to use 6 objects of the largest size to completely cover the background. Then, you can add Trigger->Click on Object, Action->Lose for each one.


----------



## Taijo (Mar 24, 2010)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=216705&st=0

Rejoice.


----------



## finalzelda (Mar 24, 2010)

Maybe I`m being realy dumb and stuf...
But a couple of years ago when the r4 whas stil working.
Didn`t we encounter a simular problem.
I mean that the save file whas to big or something simular


----------



## uriyasama (Mar 24, 2010)

the akaio is not working on my r4


----------



## Opium (Mar 24, 2010)

uriyasama said:
			
		

> the akaio is not working on my r4



It's not meant to...


----------



## heartgold (Mar 24, 2010)

Opium said:
			
		

> uriyasama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





lololol


These r4 owners are funny


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 24, 2010)

The save for this game is the same size as Zelda: OOT.


----------



## MG4M3R (Mar 24, 2010)

Yeash!!!

All the made in ore tools works on the D.I.Y!!!

This mean that we can export microgames as .mio files, edit and share them!!


----------



## uriyasama (Mar 24, 2010)

So what are r4 users like me supposed to do?


----------



## heartgold (Mar 24, 2010)

uriyasama said:
			
		

> So what are r4 users like me supposed to do?



Go bug your flashcart team....oh wait I'm sorry  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




New flashcart, why'd you ever keep a flashcart that's unsupported?


----------



## uriyasama (Mar 24, 2010)

Cause in my country flash carts cost 100$ 500 shekels


----------



## Law (Mar 24, 2010)

uriyasama said:
			
		

> Cause in my country flash carts cost 100$ 500 shekels



How much does a new game cost?


----------



## heartgold (Mar 24, 2010)

uriyasama said:
			
		

> Cause in my country flash carts cost 100$ 500 shekels



 where are you from?

I got my acekard2i in a post from all the way from china to the UK for just *£10 *

Gamekool is cool


----------



## uriyasama (Mar 24, 2010)

Between 60$ to 80$ since that in my country everybody has flash carts or modchip
I live in Israel


----------



## Orc (Mar 24, 2010)

uriyasama said:
			
		

> Between 60$ to 80$ since that in my country everybody has flash carts or modchip
> I live in Israel


Find a way to get it online. It will be cheaper than buying locally.
That's the case in the Philippines too. (In HK, the prices are okay but lotsa clones).

That or win a contest and win one.


----------



## darnoc (Mar 24, 2010)

uriyasama said:
			
		

> Between 60$ to 80$ since that in my country everybody has flash carts or modchip
> I live in Israel



you can easily get an acekard for 15 bucks with free shipping if you order online


----------



## Evilpunk (Mar 24, 2010)

Firmware 4.8 for M3 DS REAL is out now but it looks like they didn't fix WarioWare. After it's trying to create a saver I get an error.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



"Save data file Format error!"


----------



## Etkar.H (Mar 24, 2010)

OKEY AKAIO 1.6RC2 IS OUT!
WITH THE FIX OF THE GAME!!!
ACEKARD 2I USERS, GET IT NOW!!!
http://normmatt.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=...b06d27a114345bc


----------



## Kwartel (Mar 24, 2010)

Evilpunk said:
			
		

> Firmware 4.8 for M3 DS REAL is out now but it looks like they didn't fix WarioWare. After it's trying to create a saver I get an error.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe you need a bigger save file...


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Mar 24, 2010)

Evilpunk said:
			
		

> Firmware 4.8 for M3 DS REAL is out now but it looks like they didn't fix WarioWare. After it's trying to create a saver I get an error.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if only creating the save is a problem you can maybe use a japanese save file


----------



## Evilpunk (Mar 24, 2010)

Works now. Don't know why i didn't work earlier.


----------



## pjmorie (Mar 24, 2010)

Etkar.H said:
			
		

> OKEY AKAIO 1.6RC2 IS OUT!
> WITH THE FIX OF THE GAME!!!
> ACEKARD 2I USERS, GET IT NOW!!!
> http://normmatt.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=...b06d27a114345bc



Do you have to set the 'Save Type' to 32M to get this working correctly with AKAIO 1.6RC2 ?


----------



## Etkar.H (Mar 24, 2010)

pjmorie said:
			
		

> Etkar.H said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes


----------



## apd (Mar 24, 2010)

heartgold said:
			
		

> uriyasama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This post reminds me of the South Park episode Smug Alert.

Did you close your eyes while you typed that out then let rip and inhaled them sweet sweet fumes ?


----------



## WarioMCP (Mar 24, 2010)

I just updated to the latest M3 Real firmware but after spending 5 minutes creating the 32 mb save, he game will not save. I went through the introduction and turned it off, but when I started up the game again the game was back in the tutorial. The save file is still there though.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Mar 24, 2010)

With the new AKAIO release, I was reading that you have to change the Save type to 32mb..do I just have to do that with this game and Wario or do I have to do that with all of the games..always for me it would have the default setting


----------



## ShadowLink92 (Mar 24, 2010)

Tested the new EZ Flash RC14, works with WarioWare D.I.Y. I'll let you know if it works with Pokemon HG/SS


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Mar 24, 2010)

Ok Im having issues with this game..I updated the firmware..I went to the game and it starts just fine, then I have to go and create a monster which I did, but as soon as I do that and it wario says that I have talent and it goes 3,2,1..then the screen goes black and thats it..anyone have that issue..Im on the latest AKAIO firmware


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Mar 24, 2010)

Anyone have this issue..I have already reformatted my card and its still doing it


----------



## xshinox (Mar 25, 2010)

works perfectly on my acekard2i with akaio 1.6 rc2. my japanese save with the hentai games i got are working! oh yeah baby


----------



## CharAznable (Mar 25, 2010)

Evilpunk said:
			
		

> Firmware 4.8 for M3 DS REAL is out now but it looks like they didn't fix WarioWare. After it's trying to create a saver I get an error.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same problem here.


----------



## fedgerama (Mar 25, 2010)

wow... after waiting so long for the game, i finally played it... made a few games, did the stupid record thing, then as soon as i go back to the shop, it freezes and corrupts my microsd card........ ok then... *sigh*


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Mar 25, 2010)

The issue with me is that when after I draw the monster, and it goes back to the screen and wario says that I should be an expert or something, it goes 3,2,1 and then the screen goes black..what do I have to do


----------



## Mikehoncho16 (Mar 25, 2010)

buh, what? HEY I KNOW U FROM ROMuLATION!!!!! but that sux, i reccomend buying a dirt cheap Acekard 2i to prevent this and all future troubles.


----------



## gokuguy (Mar 25, 2010)

fedgerama said:
			
		

> wow... after waiting so long for the game, i finally played it... made a few games, did the stupid record thing, then as soon as i go back to the shop, it freezes and corrupts my microsd card........ ok then... *sigh*



Thats EXACTLY what happened to me!!! Whats up with that??? I was using AK2 1.6 RC2 for this too... I had serious grinding on Pokemon Soul Silver.... Is this some kind of AP, or is it some new firmware error?


----------



## berlinka (Mar 25, 2010)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> With the new AKAIO release, I was reading that you have to change the Save type to 32mb..do I just have to do that with this game and Wario or do I have to do that with all of the games..always for me it would have the default setting


I didn't do that and it still works. I did nothing to the settings. The game just created a save file and after that I could play.
I have to say that saving goes in very s-l-o-w-m-o-t-i-o-n... Is that a common thing with all Acekard 2i users?


----------



## gokuguy (Mar 25, 2010)

Found solution to sav problem on AKAIO 1.6 RC2.
Everyone was saying the sav was 32mb, so you set the sav setting to 32m. This is incorrect info! 32m is smaller than 32mb. You must set the setting on 256m to come up with 32mb sav.


----------



## ZeroTm (Mar 26, 2010)

Hmmm, freezing on ny m3i zero with newest patch. Any suggestions?


----------



## MissingNo._ (Mar 26, 2010)

Haven't tried it yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Was I helpful? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				DJPlace said:
			
		

> no i did not find it at all. and damn cyclon ds users can't use son of a *mitch*!!



...I had a son?...


----------



## pjmorie (Mar 26, 2010)

If you trim the rom it's size is cut to 17KB from 131072KB and still seems to work.


----------



## Rock Howard (Mar 26, 2010)

Sorry for most probably a ridiculous question, but is there any way to play this on M3 lite?


----------



## Darrien14 (Mar 27, 2010)

xshinox said:
			
		

> works perfectly on my acekard2i with akaio 1.6 rc2. my japanese save with the hentai games i got are working! oh yeah baby


CAN I GET THIS SAVE LOL I WANNA PLAY THE  HENTAI GAMES


----------



## blinkingangels (Mar 27, 2010)

I don't mean to be a pest if this has been asked before, but does anyone have a working .sav file they could upload so I don't have to go through all those tutorials?


----------



## rbasous (Mar 27, 2010)

The stores are still closed , 
is this a patch problem or its them who closed them ?


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 27, 2010)

rbasous said:
			
		

> The stores are still closed ,
> is this a patch problem or its them who closed them ?


As people said bfore, wait till sunday, that's when the game will be officially released so that's probably when the store will open.


----------



## Arkanell (Mar 27, 2010)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=217456 < fix for DSTT users


----------



## pinesal (Mar 27, 2010)

So, guys, which card does this work with, 100%, save and all?  I've been wanting to buy a new card.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 28, 2010)

pinesal said:
			
		

> So, guys, which card does this work with, 100%, save and all?  I've been wanting to buy a new card.


SuperCard DSonei is the way to go. It's only about $20, so not very expensive, and every game works with it.


----------



## gie009 (Mar 28, 2010)

Many thanks to Arkanell works great in my DSTT, easy as that! creates save file automatically ~good job


----------



## Delta517 (Mar 28, 2010)

Can somebody tell me what I have to do at Technique 13: Deadly Spikes?

It says "Keep the disc from moving after it hits the spikes!"


----------



## Najtprowler (Mar 28, 2010)

Excuse me for maybe a dumb question, but is there anyway to play it on the R4?


----------



## Conor (Mar 28, 2010)

Najtprowler said:
			
		

> Excuse me for maybe a dumb question, but is there anyway to play it on the R4?


http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=217456
I have it working and saving on my r4.


----------



## Najtprowler (Mar 28, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> Najtprowler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thx Dude


----------



## NaokiKitsuhine (Mar 28, 2010)

Works perfctly in my Akaio 1.6 RC2


----------



## Krestent (Mar 28, 2010)

Can someone with a flashcart that saves upload the save somewhere?


----------



## rbasous (Mar 28, 2010)

The Distribution center still closed


----------



## sYndrome13 (Mar 28, 2010)

rbasous said:
			
		

> The Distribution center still closed


Same here.

Maybe they'll open the store tomorrow since Monday is the start of the work week?


----------



## IAmSancho (Mar 28, 2010)

I was wondering if the Distro. Center was closed for anyone else. Can anyone give any feedback as to if the shop is open for retail users?


----------



## YayMii (Mar 29, 2010)

This game is awesome! I'm playing it on my Acekard 2i, and I made a Whack-a-Domo game in Job #2! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW: No problems here.


----------



## sYndrome13 (Mar 29, 2010)

NinSoft Store is open now.


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 29, 2010)

sYndrome13 said:
			
		

> NinSoft Store is open now.


After i download  game and save it, it freezes


----------



## KoolKojoS (Mar 29, 2010)

Isn't it funny how a fix for just about every card is already out, and the game just came out like yesterday?


----------



## Coolaaron88 (Mar 30, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> sYndrome13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes it freezes for me as well


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Mar 30, 2010)

I cant get this game to work..I have the AceKard 2i with the latest firmware RC2..I create a monster, after that it goes 3,2,1 then the screen goes black..I have tried saving it as 256mb and it still does not work..


----------



## gie009 (Apr 2, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> sYndrome13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mine as well (DSTT), is there a fix available?


----------



## Deezers (Apr 2, 2010)

The game works fine, but the sound is very bad, cracking, after 1-2 mintues... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I run it on Akaio 1.6RC2

Anyone having the same issue??


----------



## Grawly (Apr 5, 2010)

Not sure if this is the right place to request but... I saw that there's a program that extracts the .mio's from the game, but I already finished all the tutorials from my actual cartridge. Is it possible someone could upload their .sav file of DIY for me so I don't have to go through the trouble of dealing with "OH YEAH I GOTTA GO TO THE BATHROOM LOLOLOL" again?
In case you need to know at all, I have an M3i Zero. I know something about freezing, but I have two DSs so I plan to use one to transfer the games I got from .mio to the real one. Thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yeah I got a friend to do it. To make use of this post: how often does it freeze for you guys?


----------



## The Hobbit 81 (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm running M3 Zrero i (Kingston 8gb) latest Sakura. iTouch Plays it fine but when you re-load the game (after turning off) it has not saved.

ftw?

[edit]
And for some reason the Sakura part of the boot will not load, just sits there saying "Now Loading"


----------



## Loop (Apr 6, 2010)

SeraphisCain said:
			
		

> Evilpunk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had the same problem, I re-downloaded the latest system from here
and when I still got the same error, I backed up my sd card and reformatted it.
After that the save file was created without the error & seems to be working so far *fingers crossed*!

FYI I'm using the regular 'Touchpod' system.


----------



## MG4M3R (Apr 10, 2010)

Deezers said:
			
		

> The game works fine, but the sound is very bad, cracking, after 1-2 mintues...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Same here =p

I wonder if we downloaded a bad rom or is something wrong with the loader/firmware.


----------



## WildfireZX (Apr 21, 2010)

I assume this has already been brought up ( I couldn't be bothered to read through all 37 pages)

But I've been playing on m3 touchpod (My sakura doesn't work for some reason)

I was using the cracked version and it ran fine. didn't save though

so I used a real time save and it worked but it doesn't save games ( I think this is because it saves games differently than normal saving. when it normally saves you see a noes bouncing up and down but when you save a game it's a little guy painting)

So problems I've encountered

Freehand drawing doesn't work i can only draw straight lines ( most likely a problem with my ds)

saving games

several problems with AI

cheers wildfire ZX


----------

